# Linux Discussion Thread



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2018)

Admin Edit: As @Vyom predicted, this thread's name has been changed from "Do you use Linux OS as daily driver?" to "Linux Discussion Thread" since the discussion has veered off to discussing Linux in general.

_The name of this thread is subject to change, since right now I don't know where we might turn with the discussion in this thread. But..._

I mainly I would like to discuss me shifting to Ubuntu OS as my primary driver since a couple of months now. I have had a love hate relationship with Linux. Ubuntu which I keep installing back and forth have been giving me enough issues to deter me from using it primarily, while Windows on the other hand had it's own quirks. While once I erased entire hard drive trying to install Ubuntu, the recent issue with Windows 10 update, threatened to erase all documents. Then also a recent update of windows 10, started turning windows 10 Pro license to Home edition. So I thought enough is enough. I again shifted to Ubuntu, and this time I want to give it more of chance then before.

I am currently using latest version of Ubuntu (18.04.1. Bionic Beaver) along with GNome desktop environment. I am also using a lot of Gnome extensions to add various functionalities.

I wanted to know how many of us forum members are using Ubuntu (or Linux) as their daily driver. And how happy are you with it against windows? Let's discuss your experience, quirks with Linux or any questions etc.

I am also sharing a small screencast of my Ubuntu setup, if anyone's interested:


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2018)

Apart from the issues you mentioned in Windows, there have been a fair share of bugs that I have experienced including the infamous Start Menu bug, which was incurable and needed complete windows reinstallation.

Ubuntu was also cancerous to deal with as well, every now and then, something would break, and back then I was a linux noob and I had no idea what to do, or what to search on the internet to fix it.

Then I tried Mac OS for a year, and now I realise why its the best operating system for development. Clean interface, absolutely NOTHING breaks or changes if u turn off updates for a year or so, fast af. In terms of development support I would say, Mac OS > Windows > Ubuntu.

Only good thing about linux for development of cross platform things like web dev, etc, is you dont need to pay for a licence. Yes, its faster than Windows in day to day operations, but Ubuntu is not for me. Not many third party IDEs, not good for content creating as most of Adobe's suite is missing.

That being said, I have a Ubuntu server running Tixati Server, Transmission Daemon and a couple other services on my old laptop, permanently connected to internet source and port forwarded for remote access. I use it as a download server. I cant think of a better OS to do this job than lightweight Ubuntu Server. (or Linux in general)


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2018)

I have been using Linux Mint over the last few months, was on Arch before that. I would occasionally boot into windows to play some games but mostly I never feel the need to use Windows as a daily driver. Hell, since Proton has released, I can play windows games on Linux directly from Steam (with varying degrees of success, see protondb.com).

Everything you can do in windows you can also do in Linux, especially if all you do is browse the web and watch videos. Windows is only good for games for now until Linux drivers become robust and they are improving.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2018)

So two totally opposing views. Nice replies.

@Nerevarine: Well, yes. MacOS maybe polished and does actually have clean UI etc. But because of Apple, and because of it's cost, most people don't even try, or want to try. So for now our discussion on this thread will revolve around Linux vs Windows. Yes, for download box and for remote access, nothing beats Linux. Hell, Windows still don't have an inbuilt way for remote CLI access.

@Desmond David: Alright, so you are a full time *Nix user. Since Mint is Debian based, I too use it on my 3 yr old laptop. And it runs smooth af. But on my primary machine, which boats of 4th gen core i5 and RX 480 GFX, I use Ubuntu with all its bells and whistles. Since I am a long time Windows user, playing in Windows was my left hand's job. Not so much in Ubuntu. I work on Ubuntu, not "play around", since I think it will take time. There are lot of quirks that I face day to day in Ubuntu that was no brainer in Windows. I will share them soon. But for now, I just need to know do we have even 2.04% of users on this forum using Linux? (it's the current market share of Linux worldwide).

Added poll.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Since Mint is Debian based


Mint is Ubuntu based, though there is also a Debian Edition that uses Debian (stable?) repos. I don't use the Debian Edition because the packages are not added to repositories until many days or sometimes even weeks after release, this is mostly to ensure stability but I like my updates a bit more frequent.

Also, in my experience, doing development work on Linux is much more easier in the long run than Windows. Especially since shell scripting, scheduling, service management, etc is much MUCH more robust in Linux.

Edit: BTW, what tool have you used for that screen recording?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Edit: BTW, what tool have you used for that screen recording?


That's the "Easy Screen Cast" gnome extension.

Here is the list of all extensions I have installed on my Gnome desktop:
Media Player Indicator - GNOME Shell Extensions
NetSpeed - GNOME Shell Extensions
OpenWeather - GNOME Shell Extensions
Pomodoro - GNOME Shell Extensions
Todo.txt - GNOME Shell Extensions
Activities Configurator - GNOME Shell Extensions
Applications Menu - GNOME Shell Extensions
Auto Move Windows - GNOME Shell Extensions
Clipboard Indicator - GNOME Shell Extensions
Coverflow Alt-Tab - GNOME Shell Extensions
Datetime Format - GNOME Shell Extensions
Drop Down Terminal - GNOME Shell Extensions
Dynamic Top Bar - GNOME Shell Extensions
EasyScreenCast - GNOME Shell Extensions

Forgot to give the Drop down terminal screenshot, I find it cool (toggles with a single keyboard button):


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/BSl2rX9.png


----------



## aaruni (Dec 2, 2018)

I have been using Linux as my daily driver since 2013, and have played around with I before that. I initially found Linux Ubuntu Maverick as a "no viruses" alternative to Windows, but quickly went back when I realised it also meant no gaming.

These days, I run Linux Mint on my Asus ROG laptop as my daily driver : for Uni work, side projects requiring a localhost, SSH into my VPS (yes windows has putty but that's just ugly), and anything else which is not gaming or presentation making. I haven't been able to get NVIDIA drivers work for the 1050 on Linux mint, so no gaming here. I also really love the iWork productivity suite so I use OSX for that.

I can't exactly remember any quirks I face in Linux except the video drivers, but I am able to troubleshoot my way out of most things.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Talking about quirks, here are some of which I find annoying:

The screenshot app doesn't remember the last setting I used (grab the screen, current window, select area etc).
Above is a minor inconvenience, but what bugs me is that after taking a screenshot, I can't go back and take another screenshot, There's no cancel or back button. (*i.imgur.com/LVwFIEB.png). So every time I need to take a screenshot I have to relaunch a new instance of app.

Whenever I reboot PC, and open Firefox it never restores last session. It always "asks" me if I want to restore the last session. It usually happens when firefox is closed inappropriately. I always have to click "Restore last session" button, but why?
There's no address bar in nautilus? I think I am missing something here. Cause I think it was used to be. I would like to quickly copy/paste/edit the path from address bar please. (Related point: I can't copy the path by just right clicking the breadcrumb path).
The black theme which I set from Appearance app is cool (name: Adwaita-dark) is cool. But it makes some text in text-box white on white in browser such that I can't see what am I typing. Best explained from this screenshot: *i.imgur.com/Iw2Y6dM.png (website in question: Login - iCheckMovies.com)
Calculator app: A lot of times the calculator looses focus. So when I start entering numbers, it's not typed in the calculator app. So I need to click inside the textbox again, and then it start typing. Also I can type characters there. Why? #MildlyInfuriating
Whenever a dialog box is pop up (related to a confirmation) I can't just drag that particular dialog box and see what was underneath. Instead when I drag a dialog box, the whole window behind it drags along with it. Dialog box doesn't have it's own instance, rather is tied to the parent instance?
I also miss, WIn + R -> Writing the name of exe and pressing enter to execute it. Any alternatives in Nix?

Well these are just few, and I think I will write more as they occur or I remember them.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 2, 2018)

1. I have honestly never used the screenshot app as an app. Press prtsc for whole screen screenshot, alt+prtsc for window screenshot, ctrl+previous commands to take screenshot and automatically save in clipboard.

2. Just press ESC to close the dialogue box, and your favorite button combination to screenshot again.

3. I never do ungraceful stops, so I dunno. Maybe ask on firefox forums?

4. As Linux Mint user, I don't have Nautilus, but nemo, in which you can press a button to see the full path in plaintext.

5. Not sure, but I would try to see if you can modify the theme to change just font color, or maybe look into firefox settings.

6. You can always press tab to switch focus to text box again. You can type characters most probably to invoke some inbuilt values and functions like pi or exp(), etc. (Just checked, pi doesn't seem to be programmed as a constant, but e(1) gives the expected value for exp(1))

7. Perhaps this is new behaviour in Ubuntu 18. As of Ubuntu 16, and Linux Mint 18, this is not a thing.

8. alt+ctrl+t -> type the name of the program -> enter. Or, Super key -> type the name -> enter.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Whenever I reboot PC, and open Firefox it never restores last session. It always "asks" me if I want to restore the last session. It usually happens when firefox is closed inappropriately. I always have to click "Restore last session" button, but why?


I am sure that's a setting in Firefox, you can enable/disable it from options.



Vyom said:


> There's no address bar in nautilus


I personally browse to paths by pasting paths into the terminal.



Vyom said:


> But it makes some text in text-box white on white in browser such that I can't see what am I typing.


This is actually not the fault of the OS. This is because web developers don't define the CSS for text boxes by assuming that nobody will use dark themes. I use this as a workaround: Text Contrast for Dark Themes – Get this Extension for  Firefox (en-US)



Vyom said:


> Calculator app


Try galculator: sudo apt-get install galculator



Vyom said:


> Whenever a dialog box is pop up (related to a confirmation) I can't just drag that particular dialog box and see what was underneath. Instead when I drag a dialog box, the whole window behind it drags along with it. Dialog box doesn't have it's own instance, rather is tied to the parent instance?


Seems like application specific behaviour. Which application is this?



Vyom said:


> I also miss, WIn + R


Alt + F2


----------



## aaruni (Dec 3, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Seems like application specific behaviour. Which application is this?



Pretty sure its not app specific behaviour. I vaguely remember new Ubuntu makes the dialogue box a part of the main application window.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2018)

Aaruni is right. The behavior is Ubuntu specific. But I will do more tests and try workarounds provided by Desmond and Aaruni tonight and report.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2018)

Still, which application did you notice that in? If I have it, I could try to replicate in Cinnamon.


----------



## ankushv (Dec 4, 2018)

Been trying to use Ubuntu in my old net book . 
2gb ram Intel atom n450 64 bit . 10 yrs old . 
Unity desktop would lag heavily . 
Even now with gnome (I guess) still lags . 
Xubuntu is more tolerable . 
Mint too has lag . 
Mint xfce is slightly better . 
Not optimised for my 1024*600 screen too . 
Sometimes menu buttons at the bottom of the screen are unclickable .
Have to auto hide taskbar to click them . 
Also brightness settings of screen cannot be changed in Ubuntu . 
In mint brightness change is possible . 
This laptop has Intel GMA 3150 graphics card . 
I know Intel atom n450 is crap . 
But was hoping Linux would save it . Sadly no . 
Was wanting a light Linux install with libre office . 
This machine sucks with win 7 and win 10 . 
I tried 32 bit and 64 bit (Intel atom n450 is 64bit) os install . 
Not much of a difference . 
Have been dabbling with Linux since red hat times when you would get a free red hat cd at the back of the red hat book and 33.6k dial up internet !
Cheers 
Ankush . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaruni (Dec 4, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Still, which application did you notice that in? If I have it, I could try to replicate in Cinnamon.


Strongly doubt it will work. Its the new way the desktop manager treats windows.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 4, 2018)

ankushv said:


> Been trying to use Ubuntu in my old net book .
> 2gb ram Intel atom n450 64 bit . 10 yrs old .
> Unity desktop would lag heavily .
> Even now with gnome (I guess) still lags .
> ...



Have you tried LXDE? (LUBUNTU, and the likes)


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2018)

@aaruni and @Desmond David : Combined replies below:

1/2. Well, in my case pressing ctrl is not required. prtsc and Alit prtsc saves the screenshot in the Pictures folder automatically. There's no visible notification too, no dialogue box, so nothing to close. So I would now just need to use the screenshot app if I need to select just small part of the desktop. Which is still ok.

3. I am not talking about ugraceful stops. But maybe if I don't close FF and then shutdown (instead shutdown directly) maybe Ubuntu automatically force closes Firefox sometimes, and that's when I get the "Restore Tabs" option the next time I start Firefox. Can't do anything about it.

4. 
Aaruni: I don't have any such button. What are other options besides using Nautilus as file manager. There should be many. Maybe a windows explorer styled one?
Desmond: But typing the path in terminal doesn't automatically opens the folder. You need to type nautilus followed by the path, right? If yes, then just a long way to open a path. But point 8 helped.

5. The addon provided by Desmond works. Thanks!

6. Galculator is way better than the stock calculator. Thanks again! Looks like it replaced the stock calculator. I can see the stock calc among installed application, but clicking it doesn't open it now.

7. The application where you can replicate the behavior is Text editor (gedit) and LibreOffice Calc. I did some more tests and looks like the behaviour is inconsistent in the same application. I will try to explain in LibreOffice Calc:
Open the Data -> Sort dialog box option. You can't move the Sort dialog box to see the data behind.
Now open the Data -> Define Database Range dialog box. It CAN be moved,

8. As said Alt+F2 is true replacement of Run dialog box. While I can't use it as clipboard, I can open any folder using it. Just what I was looking for. I have run out of thanks for Desmond.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2018)

ankushv said:


> ...
> 2gb ram Intel atom n450 64 bit . 10 yrs old .
> ...
> I tried 32 bit and 64 bit (Intel atom n450 is 64bit) os install .
> ...


Thanks for your experience. You need to upgrade your laptop to atleast 4 GB RAM. I did the RAM upgrade on my cousin's laptop which is also a very old laptop (HP Compaq Presario CQ61). On 2 GB RAM Mint was lagging heavily, but with 4 GB RAM now, it's A LOT better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Thanks for your experience. You need to upgrade your laptop to atleast 4 GB RAM. I did the RAM upgrade on my cousin's laptop which is also a very old laptop (HP Compaq Presario CQ61). On 2 GB RAM Mint was lagging heavily, but with 4 GB RAM now, it's A LOT better.


I thought the strong point of linux is that it can be compiled to run on any hardware even with low specs.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I thought the strong point of linux is that it can be compiled to run on any hardware even with low specs.


Well, it is. But Ubuntu, Mint and Red Hat are all mainstream Linux. Mainstream Linux grows, maybe to support new hardware, firmware or to add the code to make your desktop "fancy". (Atleast that's what I think, correct me if I am wrong).

If you want to really install Linux on an age old machine, you gotta choose a distro that is really just barebone. I and many like me, don't want to compromise on the "fancy" desktop features, so they choose to upgrade the RAM instead of doing more RnD on finding a bare bone distro. But there are light weight linux like Puppy Linux which is recommended for old machines.

More lightweight distros:
*Absolute Linux*
*TinyCore*
*Lubuntu*
* LXLE*
*Damn Small Linux*
*Porteus*
*Vector Linux*
*Linux Lite*
*BunsenLabs / Crunchbang++*

Source: Best lightweight Linux distro of 2018 | TechRadar

And yes, to have best of both worlds, you need to compile it yourself. I will get there.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2018)

Puppy Linux too.

Edit: Also TAILS if you want to securely access the web from public hotspots like airport terminals. Runs off USB drive.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2018)

What does TAILS do, then using a Ubuntu Live USB and using Firefox in private mode? Does it have inbuilt VPN or something?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2018)

Vyom said:


> What does TAILS do, then using a Ubuntu Live USB and using Firefox in private mode? Does it have inbuilt VPN or something?


From wikipedia:


> All its outgoing connections are forced to go through Tor, and non-anonymous connections are blocked.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2018)

Seems there's Linux for everything.
Windows replacement: Ubuntu, Mint, Red Hat
Small: Puppy
Privacy and Portable: TAILS
Media Centre: Kodi

Like to add more to this list?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2018)

You can get a whole list on distrowatch , this site has been tracking the top distros since at least 2006 when I first visited it. It also has a find distro page where you can set criteria and search for distros.

Edit: There is also elementary os which is like a premium linux distro with a pay what you want model. It is generally much simpler and aimed at non-tech-savvy users.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> You can get a whole list on distrowatch.com , this site has been tracking the top distros since at least 2006 when I first visited it. It also has a find distro page where you can set criteria and search for distros.


I am aware about that. But thanks for the site. Any new comer browsing through this thread will be glad to know about it.
I was just discussing things from top of our minds, rather than googling. (Working on grey matter is good sometimes, eh).
On a side note, have you ever used SuperX distro? It was a very good distro, an Indian product. Sadly it's developer stopped.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2018)

The only indian distro I know is BOSS (Bharat Operating System Solutions) which was made by CDAC.


Vyom said:


> Sadly it's developer stopped.


Wikipedia says that its working state is current.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> The only indian distro I know is BOSS (Bharat Operating System Solutions) which was made by CDAC.
> 
> Wikipedia says that its working state is current.


BOSS seems a rip off, but SuperX was cool. Last version came out in 2015. Wikipedia is mistaken.
I know since one of the developer of SuperX is sunitknandi is frequent on #krow, the IRC channel. (This article is from him). The developers of SuperX is from Assam.


----------



## ankushv (Dec 5, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Thanks for your experience. You need to upgrade your laptop to atleast 4 GB RAM. I did the RAM upgrade on my cousin's laptop which is also a very old laptop (HP Compaq Presario CQ61). On 2 GB RAM Mint was lagging heavily, but with 4 GB RAM now, it's A LOT better.


HI thanks 
The intel atom n 450 could only support 2gb ram max . 
It was a chipset limitation  . 
The main problem with these atom chips and atoms prior to this were the very weak single core processors of that time . 
Fit to run win xp and Linux of that time .
Even after I put an ssd in my laptop the processor runs at 100 % most of the time.
The memory usage is 25% and disk usage is about the same .
Processor was the bottle neck in intel atom n450 chops .
Yes I have used lubuntu . 
Any light Linux distribution the netbook is just about tolerable .
It does not matter if I use 1 gb or 2gb ram ,
Ssd or hdd , the machine still performs the same .
Cheers !
Ankush .

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh in that case, you need a new PC fam.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks to @aaruni, I now can enjoy a better file explorer. He uses Mint, which have Nemo file explorer by default. Way better than Nautilus which comes with Ubuntu. Following is a quick comparison. Instant love. (Also it's short, so Alt + F2 -> Nemo /home/vyom, immediately opens the folder in Nemo.

*i.imgur.com/bd9ebRZ.png
Nautilus (Left) vs Nemo (Right)


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2018)

Nemo was forked from an older version of Nautilus. Basically most of Mint's default apps are forked from their GTK3 equivalents.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2018)

Late to the party and probably not much relevant too. 

I use PCLinuxOS in my desktop. It is primarily a KDE distro. Good for home use. I don't game. 

Personally I dislike Gnome.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2018)

PCLinuxOS is good rolling release distro and is pretty stable too.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2018)

@sling-shot: Definitely not late. We are just discussing.
First time heard of this distro PCLinuxOS. But since it's not based on Debian, I probably wouldn't try it.
What exactly you dislike about Gnome. Is it bloat or less functional?

Nemo was forked from an older version of Nautilus. Basically most of Mint's default apps are forked from their GTK3 equivalents.



Desmond David said:


> Nemo was forked from an older version of Nautilus. Basically most of Mint's default apps are forked from their GTK3 equivalents.


So that means Mint is basically advanced version of Ubuntu? I think I would like to remove Ubuntu and upgrade it to Mint, if that's the case.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2018)

Many people don't like Ubuntu because of Gnome, plus Canonical collects data from Ubuntu by default unless you manually opt out. None of those problems in Mint.

Note that Cinnamon (or MATE) on Linux Mint are based on GTK2, unlike GTK3 for Gnome. Thus, they are compatible with GTK2 themes but don't have the new UI features of Gnome/GTK3.



Vyom said:


> What exactly you dislike about Gnome. Is it bloat or less functional?


There was a time when KDE used to be cancer (bloated, memory consumption, slow, etc but good looking) while Gnome was the simple and light desktop environment. Today it's the opposite, KDE has become light, fast and responsive while being perhaps the best looking DE while Gnome has become complex and bloated and now features unintuitive UI elements like the three-line menu buttons, etc.

The Gnome team recently adopted the philosophy to become THE standard for Linux UI. The justification is that since there are too many desktop environments with different UI/UX, a standard is necessary. A lot of people don't agree with this, especially since their "standard" has very weird UI elements, radically different from what everyone is used to and unintuitive. Thus, Gnome's popularity has tanked a lot in recent years.


Vyom said:


> So that means Mint is basically advanced version of Ubuntu?


Not really, they are different projects. Mint is basically modified Ubuntu and it also depends on Ubuntu updates to update itself. So Debian is upstream to Ubuntu while Ubuntu is upstream of Mint.

Cinnamon DE (or MATE) on Mint is trying to keep the same intuitive UI of previous gnome versions and thus forked some popular gnome applications to maintain that look and feel.



Vyom said:


> I think I would like to remove Ubuntu and upgrade it to Mint, if that's the case.


There isn't anything too different other than the UI and some applications, so other than trying out the distro, there is really no reason to switch. However, if you want to try it out, you could create a Linux Mint live USB to try it. 

Distro hopping can be a pain depending on your setup. If you have your /home on a different partition, then it will be easy since you just have to format your / and install the new OS, thus maintaining your home directory and all your files and settings there.  Otherwise, you will have to backup your /home everytime you want to install a new OS.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Media Centre: Kodi


I just noticed this.

I must point out that Kodi is NOT an OS. It is an application that runs on top of an existing OS. Thus, for running it on something like a Raspberry Pi, you will have to get an image that bundles Kodi with a baremetal linux OS underneath. Examples are OpenELEC or LibreELEC.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 6, 2018)

Ubuntu was / is mostly powered by Community. When they decided to partener with Amazon, a lot of people were upset about the path it was going to take. So they decided to purify Ubunut and create Linux Mint version out of every Ubuntu release. From what I know Mint is almost Ubuntu with some cancerous parts removed and some added like Cinnamon DE and Nautilus. Personally, I prefer Mint over Ubuntu.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Ubuntu was / is mostly powered by Community. When they decided to partener with Amazon, a lot of people were upset about the path it was going to take. So they decided to purify Ubunut and create Linux Mint version out of every Ubuntu release. From what I know Mint is almost Ubuntu with some *cancerous *parts removed and some added like Cinnamon DE and Nautilus. Personally, I prefer Mint over Ubuntu.



The more I know! That is some dark past Ubuntu have. And I use to think it's the best OS in terms of purity. I even got a free Ubuntu CD back in the day when I requested Ubuntu to give me one. Maybe that played a part of that image.
Plus on distro watch, Mint is referred as "improved Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu done right". Source: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.

I think those are enough reason for me to switch to Mint. Does Mint supports extensions like Gnome does? I could install and manage various extensions from browser itself, which use to enhance user experience.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> There isn't anything too different other than the UI and some applications, so other than trying out the distro, there is really no reason to switch. However, if you want to try it out, you could create a Linux Mint live USB to try it.



Oh there are many reasons now. I use to think Ubuntu is superior to Mint. But now I know better. Also I have Mint on my laptop. So I know how it works and looks & feel. 



Desmond David said:


> Distro hopping can be a pain depending on your setup. If you have your /home on a different partition, then it will be easy since you just have to format your / and install the new OS, thus maintaining your home directory and all your files and settings there.  Otherwise, you will have to backup your /home everytime you want to install a new OS.


I have a simple setup, everything on one partition. But switching won't be an issue even then. Thanks for the detailed post. I didn't know there was this much dislike for Gnome.

One more thing. I read that Mint doesn't focus on security updates like Ubuntu does. How true is that. (Source: "Linux Mint does not adhere to the principles of software freedom and it does not publish security advisories" from DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.).


----------



## ankushv (Dec 6, 2018)

I've tried pclinuxos some years back . It was a good alternative to win XP and almost looked like it.  
I too find mint the best distro I've used . 
Ubuntu tends to be more heavy on the system resources . 
Thank god they have left the unity desktop behind . Tried elementary os once.  Didn't go well with my existing hardware . Left it at that . 
Cheers !
Ankush . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2018)

So I 'upgraded' from Ubuntu to Mint, and enjoying Linux even more. I was using Mint on my laptop before, but never noticed somethings which I am now after comparing to Ubuntu. immediately I see following improvements:

Screen resolution. My fHD monitor now seems good, and closer to Windows in terms of pixels per inch. Ubuntu was making my screen estate feel small.
I can resize all icons on desktop at once, which I was unable to do on Ubuntu.
There's only one taskbar and that is below, with background processes on the bottom right, just like the good ol' Windows.
Black theme doesn't conflict the black text on white textboxes in browser (which means I don't need the "Text Contrast for Dark Themes" extension. Edit: still need that extension. Nevermind.

Nemo file explorer with the ability to edit the path, and better calculator is built in. (There's also tree view in Nemo file explorer! Can't ask for anything more).
No more issue where I can't move a dialog box without moving the entire app of the foreground.
Dropbox works as expected. In Ubuntu it was running headless, which means there was no front end. Now I can see an icon in the taskbar from where I can control dropbox.

*Now back to the quirks:*

Screenshot app still doesn't allow me to cancel the last taken screenshot and allow me to take screenshot again (I need the app to only take screenshot of a part of the screen, something which I do often)
The thick title bar of firefox. It doesn't even disappear when Firefox is maximized.

Dragging after pressing mouse's middle click doesn't scroll me down in browser. It was something I was so used to in Windows, but doesn't work in Linux for me.

*Few questions related to Mint:*

How effective is using Timeshift? I have allocated a small partition for taking Timeshifts backups. How useful it can be, in case I mess things up and want to restore? Is it as useless as Windows restore?
Can I install plugins/extensions at OS level like Gnome had them? I did explore 'desklets' and 'Extensions' I found in start menu. Didn't really find how to use them. (Also this: *i.imgur.com/Z4MUwRq.png) (Me want drop down terminal from the push of a button).
What's the alternative of Device manager in Mint? I want to see if all drivers are installed for all hardware. Like my GPU which is RX 480.
What's the best bitmap editor app in Nix like MS Paint? I know about GIMP but that's like photoshop.

Only these much for now, I will get back with more questions.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2018)

Vyom said:


> There's only one taskbar and that is below, with background processes on the bottom right, just like the good ol' Windows.


That's only by default. You can put the panel anywhere, and even have multiple panels.



Vyom said:


> The thick title bar of firefox. It doesn't even disappear when Firefox is maximized.


F11 to go to full screen mode. I actually like the title bar. Personal preference, I guess.



Vyom said:


> Dragging after pressing mouse's middle click doesn't scroll me down in browser. It was something I was so used to in Windows, but doesn't work in Linux for me.


I have always hated that in windows.



Vyom said:


> What's the alternative of Device manager in Mint? I want to see if all drivers are installed for all hardware. Like my GPU which is RX 480.


You mean driver manager? 

*i.imgur.com/TXv3TZ5.png



Vyom said:


> What's the best bitmap editor app in Nix like MS Paint? I know about GIMP but that's like photoshop.


I just use GIMP. Just because its powerful doesn't mean it can't do simple things.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2018)

1. KolourPaint (best choice but KDE origin) 
2. Pinta
3. mtPaint


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2018)

Note that Mint uses the Nouveau open source driver for Nvidia by default. So, if you want to use official Nvidia (closed source) drivers, you will have to disable Nouveau from the kernel first.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Me want drop down terminal from the push of a button


Install guake.



Vyom said:


> How effective is using Timeshift? I have allocated a small partition for taking Timeshifts backups. How useful it can be, in case I mess things up and want to restore? Is it as useless as Windows restore?


I never really use it.



Vyom said:


> What's the alternative of Device manager in Mint? I want to see if all drivers are installed for all hardware. Like my GPU which is RX 480.


I simply run "lspci" in the terminal.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2018)

My device manager doesn't show my RX 480 GPU. So does that mean that Mint have already installed appropriate driver?
On the AMD website I got the file tar.xz. Easy way to install drivers from that? There's no .deb version available for the drivers?

lspci shows this entry:
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480] (rev c7)
I guess open source drivers are installed.

And guake, I completely forgot about it. Have used in the past.



sling-shot said:


> 1. KolourPaint (best choice but KDE origin)


That seems good! Thanks.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2018)

As far as I know for AMD open source drivers are already the best (as they are supported by AMD itself). You most likely won't need additional installation.

Run _glxinfo_ in a terminal and check the top of output. It might show *amdgpu* as the driver used.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Note that Mint uses the Nouveau open source driver for Nvidia by default. So, if you want to use official Nvidia (closed source) drivers, you will have to disable Nouveau from the kernel first.


or, in my case, nouveau.modeset=0 in grub.

nouveau doesn't play nice with 1050, and I haven't been able to get official NVIDIA drivers to work, so I just disable the NVIDIA card in mint.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Run _glxinfo_ in a terminal and check the top of output. It might show *amdgpu* as the driver used.




```
glxinfo | grep vendor
```
 for better effect.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> As far as I know for AMD open source drivers are already the best (as they are supported by AMD itself). You most likely won't need additional installation.
> 
> Run _glxinfo_ in a terminal and check the top of output. It might show *amdgpu* as the driver used.


It doesn't 

```
vyom@vyom-mint-main:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
server glx vendor string: SGI
client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
```


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2018)

I am not familiar with *buntu and Associates way of handling things as I have been with PCLinuxOS since the beginning. Someone else may help you out here.

EDIT: 
Search for *amdgpu* in your package manager.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I am not familiar with *buntu and Associates way of handling things as I have been with PCLinuxOS since the beginning. Someone else may help you out here.


You don't need to reply, if you don't have to. But thanks for letting me know. 
Edit: Also I learned that Open source driver, that is, Mesa driver is best to use.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> As far as I know for AMD open source drivers are already the best (as they are supported by AMD itself). You most likely won't need additional installation.
> 
> Run _glxinfo_ in a terminal and check the top of output. It might show *amdgpu* as the driver used.


AFAIK, AMD open source drivers are the same as MESA.


aaruni said:


> nouveau.modeset=0


That is a kernel argument.



Vyom said:


> Mesa Project


Yup, open source drivers. Most AMD users I have seen on linux appear to use  Mesa only, even for gaming.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I
> Search for *amdgpu* in your package manager.


Got this: 
*i.imgur.com/kBGEu4R.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2018)

^^& that's why majority stays away from linux,in windows all one needs to do is type device manager.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 8, 2018)

This is a slightly old but informative instruction set that should work for you: 

Mint 18.1 Cinn: How To: AMD Driver install (RX480, R7, R9) + Steam - Linux Mint Forums


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^& that's why majority stays away from linux,in windows all one needs to do is type device manager.


Yea man. It's rough getting used to LInux. The fact that it takes "getting used to" is the reason many are just not able to switch from Windows. It requires a learning curve. In Windows just double click setup -> Next -> Next, Reboot, and you are done. In Nix you need to "understand" what you are doing, learn about package manager, repositories, software sources, multiple ways to install same thing.. etc.

But that's the price we are paying for "getting it free". Free OS doesn't mean easy OS. And while the learning curve is worth to learn, many just don't want to do it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Yea man. It's rough getting used to LInux. The fact that it takes "getting used to" is the reason many are just not able to switch from Windows. It requires a learning curve. In Windows just double click setup -> Next -> Next, Reboot, and you are done. In Nix you need to "understand" what you are doing, learn about package manager, repositories, software sources, multiple ways to install same thing.. etc.
> 
> But that's the price we are paying for "getting it free". Free OS doesn't mean easy OS. And while the learning curve is worth to learn, many just don't want to do it.


aptly put buddy.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Yea man. It's rough getting used to LInux. The fact that it takes "getting used to" is the reason many are just not able to switch from Windows. It requires a learning curve. In Windows just double click setup -> Next -> Next, Reboot, and you are done. In Nix you need to "understand" what you are doing, learn about package manager, repositories, software sources, multiple ways to install same thing.. etc.
> 
> But that's the price we are paying for "getting it free". Free OS doesn't mean easy OS. And while the learning curve is worth to learn, many just don't want to do it.


IMO its a small price to pay for having a stable OS. Windows on the other hand is getting worse, mandatory updates which have a chance to break your system. Also, telemetry, ads and promoted apps, none of which have any business being on an OS. Ubuntu tried that by partnering with Amazon and drove people mad but Windows gets a free pass because of people's bias towards it.

For a casual user, the software center is the most convenient way to install software and it uses the system's default package manager in the background, so nothing new compared to using apt from the terminal. Linux also does not bug you for updates and an update is not likely to break your system since they are thoroughly tested before releasing, especially in case of "very stable" distros such as Debian who don't release an update for weeks until its guaranteed to be stable.

Edit: Also, the software center is not cancer like the Windows store.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> That is a kernel argument.


True, but "bhavana ko samjho", my friend 



Vyom said:


> But that's the price we are paying for "getting it free". Free OS doesn't mean easy OS. And while the learning curve is worth to learn, many just don't want to do it.


Everything has a learning curve. For windows, you just don't realise it because you've been using it ever since you set your eyes on a computer. Its in your brain that Windows is somehow "default", and linux is different. If you raise a child with only access to Linux you will hear similar complaints about Windows. "You pay for it, and its got a stupid learning curve".
You remind me of CBSE 12th grade textbook. It said "Cons of Object Oriented Programming : You have to learn it.". That's not a con, that's a requirement. For anything. But I fear I may be going off on a tangent....


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> For a casual user, the software center is the most convenient way to install software


Honestly, the only problem is that people are used to downloading independent third party .exe installers and double click ->next->next->next->install.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2018)

Vyom said:


> In Nix you need to "understand" what you are doing, learn about package manager, repositories, software sources, multiple ways to install same thing.. etc.


Even my noob sister understands its easier in Ubuntu.
Software centre -> search -> install -> password -> ok.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 9, 2018)

@Vyom looks like the _glxinfo_ command was not the correct one to get information on the actual driver working.
Please try the following and check

```
lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
```

Also have you checked the *Driver Manager* mentioned by @aaruni here ---> Do you use Linux OS as daily driver?

I get the following output in my machine:

```
[ss@localhost ~]$ lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
        Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

[ss@localhost ~]$ glxinfo | grep vendor
server glx vendor string: SGI
client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
```


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2018)

aaruni said:


> Everything has a learning curve. For windows, you just don't realise it because you've been using it ever since you set your eyes on a computer. Its in your brain that Windows is somehow "default", and linux is different. If you raise a child with only access to Linux you will hear similar complaints about Windows. "You pay for it, and its got a stupid learning curve".


I disagree,I have used linux(though I will not call myself a regular linux user) & I found it "unintutive". By this I mean that if a person having zero knowledge in computers is given a linux pc & a windows pc then most likely he will learn to operate windows pc earlier than linux pc. In fact my first considerable pc operating experience was with linux only & I did learn to operate it at a basic level but I never felt as comfortable with it as windows xp. What I mean by this is even though I could do the same task(like browsing,file explorer etc) in both xp & linux but I preferred doing it in xp.

Today I know much more about pc/os & can use any linux gui os in day-to-day tasks comfortably but still I choose not to.Reason being that I know with my level of knowledge & expectations from an OS I would probably spend more hours searching for various ways to do things in my own way on linux & I don't want to do that. To be more precise if I am going to learn Linux then I would rather learn it professionally to help in my work/get better pay instead of learning it to run linux to my liking.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 9, 2018)

I honestly cannot tell much difference between a good Linux UI and Windows. In terms of usability, anyway. Hell, my mom still thinks her Lubuntu is Windows XP.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> @Vyom looks like the _glxinfo_ command was not the correct one to get information on the actual driver working.
> Please try the following and check
> 
> ```
> ...


I get the exact same output as you. And driver manager doesn't show anything. Says "no proprietary drivers are in use".


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2018)

Enjoying the *Nix life. Missed a lot but rarely use Windows outside gaming now.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 9, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I get the exact same output as you. And driver manager doesn't show anything. Says "no proprietary drivers are in use".


Congratulations. amdgpu is in use. You are set.



thetechfreak said:


> Enjoying the *Nix life. Missed a lot but rarely use Windows outside gaming now.


Missed what?


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2018)

Mac OS X to ssh into Linux, and work.

Windows suitcases are stupid; unsuitable for even this small task. Linux is okay; but as a productivity platform, it sucks.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 21, 2018)

@Vyom
Brother can we play most of the games in Linux? My friend is planning to switch to Linux as the Windows Pro license is very expensive.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @Vyom
> Brother can we play most of the games in Linux? My friend is planning to switch to Linux as the Windows Pro license is very expensive.


It's not even about windows expensive, at this rate, windows OS is just annoying. Regarding privacy, updates, and bugs in those updates. Just not acceptable.
I haven't played games on Linux yet, but I do plan to test some games on Mint. But quite busy these days, will have to report in due time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Brother can we play most of the games in Linux? My friend is planning to switch to Linux as the Windows Pro license is very expensive.


First No.Second,only if your friend is "satyawadi harishchandra".


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2018)

ico said:


> Mac OS X to ssh into Linux, and work.


Do you use mac os for personal use ?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @Vyom
> Brother can we play most of the games in Linux? My friend is planning to switch to Linux as the Windows Pro license is very expensive.


I play games on Linux regularly. Last game I finished on Linux was Mad Max (natively ported to Linux by Feral Interactive).

There are many such ported games on Linux, you can check out what is available on Feral Interactive's and Aspyr Media's websites. You can also search by platform on the Steam store by selecting "SteamOS + Linux" to see what's available.

Other than this, there is Proton (also called Steam Play) on Steam's linux client which is a fork of Wine. Using this many Windows games are supported as well now. Though support is hit-and-miss at times, you can see the games performance ratings and search for the games you are interested in here: *protondb.com


----------



## billubakra (Dec 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> First No.Second,only if your friend is "satyawadi harishchandra".


Well "ahem" gave him issues in the pro version hence the satyawadi mind.


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Do you use mac os for personal use ?


Yes. All I do is SSH though.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice to see Linux discussion here.. Any one using optimus for nvidia drivers on laptop in fedora or arch based distros? Tried on Antergos, Manajro and Fedora, but failed. Now using Ubuntu 18.10 ,as it works well.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 22, 2018)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Now using Ubuntu 18.10 ,as it works well.



Do you face keyboard freeze issue ?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 23, 2018)

prudhivisekhar said:


> optimus


Do you mean Bumblebee? It's support is a bit hit-and-miss on different hardware, but it appears to work with some tweaks on most laptops.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 23, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Do you face keyboard freeze issue ?



No freeze issue in ubuntu


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 23, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Do you mean Bumblebee? It's support is a bit hit-and-miss on different hardware, but it appears to work with some tweaks on most laptops.



Ya. Bumblebee .. after installing it.. the laptop fans spins at full speed at generate a lots of noise .


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Do you use mac os for personal use ?


Since two months? Yes.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2019)

*One month of using Mint update:*
I really have become more comfortable with nix now. I don't really miss Windows, cause the fact that I am using Linux is getting more and more abstract the more I use it. I needed to boot into Windows one time when I wanted to declutter my PC. For some reason, sorting through lots of files seems easier in Windows. Maybe because of the "Everything" app, which lets you search any files with keywords instantaneously. Or maybe I still just feel more comfortable with the "File Explorer" of Windows. Apart from that I really enjoy connecting to my VPS, using ADB to connect to my phone, etc from Quake drop down terminal.

Also need to find a good way to use Workspace. I think I can become more efficient if I use it.

Also there are still some quirks in Linux, like I want some applications to launch in minimized mode, but I need to minimize all of them everytime I boot into Mint, but that's just minor annoyance. But I think I am enjoying using PC now that I don't have to think about "insecurities" and "updates" and all.

PS: I have also started to use IRC again, so if old IRC folks wanna rejoin, are welcome to #krow.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Also need to find a good way to use Workspace


You mean the virtual desktops? Just switch to a new desktop and open some apps there.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> You mean the virtual desktops? Just switch to a new desktop and open some apps there.


No I meant, I don't really used Workspace in the past, or in Windows 10, but since it's a good way to organize apps, I still need to using workspace in my workflow.
Maybe I can maintain a workspace just for chat applications, and one for widgets, and last one can be all Terminal in full screen, so I just need to switch workspace to use terminal.
How do you guys use Workspace in your workflow, if you use it?
Also tagging @aaruni for this question.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 10, 2019)

I use my workspaces in roughly the same way you describe.
Usually browser, terminal, etc are in first space. Telegram, IRC etc in second. Music, video, games, etc in third . Office, ide, notepad, etc in fourth.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2019)

aaruni said:


> I use my workspaces in roughly the same way you describe.
> Usually browser, terminal, etc are in first space. Telegram, IRC etc in second. Music, video, games, etc in third . Office, ide, notepad, etc in fourth.


That was a fast reply!
Anyway, so yes I can also use the workspaces that way. Seems it would be more productive to assign different workspaces for different jobs. "Browsing", "Communication", "Multimedia" and "Office" seems a good way to use workspaces. So naturally some questions:
1. Can we rename a workspace to custom names?
2. Is Ctrl + Alt + Arrow Keys the only way to switch workspaces? 3 keys seems to be difficult to press to switch workspaces, especially if you need to constantly switch for some reason.
3. Is there any way to launch the apps in specified workspace? I don't think Mint currently remembers if I assign an app a workspace after a reboot.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2019)

I don't think any of the distros remember which apps run in which workspace. But they will remember the widgets AFAIR.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I don't think any of the distros remember which apps run in which workspace. But they will remember the widgets AFAIR.


In Gnome there was an extension which use to make the apps remember the workspace in which it should remain. There should be something like this in Mint too.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2019)

Perhaps that extension is compatible with Cinnamon? Since Cinnamon is based on Gnome. Do you know the name of that extension by any chance?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Perhaps that extension is compatible with Cinnamon? Since Cinnamon is based on Gnome. Do you know the name of that extension by any chance?


I know damn well the name of the extension (I had listed all Gnome extensions I used on first page of this thread):
It's Auto Move windows. Link: Auto Move Windows - GNOME Shell Extensions


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh, it's a Gnome shell extension. Well, that won't work with Cinnamon.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2019)

TIL Gnome extensions are different than Gnome shell extensions.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2019)

Though you can install Gnome parallelly and switch to it on your login screen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2019)

After a short stint with Mint, back to Ubuntu 19.04. Although I should've probably installed the LTS version.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2019)

LTS packages don't update frequently for stability reasons. So you will have packages weeks behind upstream sometimes. LTS is only better if you are running a server or setting up some enterprise infrastructure where stability is more important, but no use for normal usage.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 12, 2019)

@Desmond David LTS is widely appreciated in office and home environments. A lot of software does not update for versions between LTS. Once I tried a non-LTS version of Stacer and it is not there. That is true for many apps like Genymotion, Android Studio and a lot of them. 

Being on the edge is fun and all. But from my experience, they don't even bother to fix bugs in intermediate versions. It will be marked for some later release.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2019)

Well, LTS means that the official packages in the package manager will only be the ones tested to be stable with that particular version of the OS. However, this does not mean that you cannot install packages manually (deb, rpm or tarball). You can still get a version not available in the repositories by installing it manually.

LTS is mostly used in mission critical environments because frequent updates could cause unstability and bring down the system at the worst of times. That is why only security updates have priority in LTS and other packages are updated less frequently, that is only after the maintainers have thoroughly tested the new version packages to be stable.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 12, 2019)

I understand why you are saying. But most vendors won't keep a version for non LTS versions. Believe me, I have tried myself. It is good if you want to try, report bugs, enjoy the new UX and all. But if you want all your major software run ( other than browsing, music and movies ) LTS is the only option from my experience.

I have reported a couple of bugs for 16.04 and it came fixed in 18.10. What hope do you have for bugs in 19.04 ? It will not fixed before the support ends. You will be forced to hop across the versions every 6 months. And with that, a lot of things could go wrong.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 13, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> You will be forced to hop across the versions every 6 months.


Unless you are using a bleeding edge distro


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> After a short stint with Mint, back to Ubuntu 19.04. Although I should've probably installed the LTS version.


What made you switch back to Ubuntu? Was it familiarity? Or some bugs?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2019)

Vyom said:


> What made you switch back to Ubuntu? Was it familiarity? Or some bugs?


I had installed the non debian Mint for starters. There weren't any bugs per se. Just went back to debian Ubuntu later, much easier while setting up stuff, etc.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2019)

I moved from Mint to Kubuntu because I got bored of Cinnamon and wanted to return to KDE.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 18, 2019)

I was in 2 minds to try Manjaro. It looks good. Based on Arch.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah, Manjaro is good, but it uses a different repo from the official Arch distro. The packages in this repo are curated by the Manjaro team, so it's not quite as bleeding edge as Arch. They also don't recommend using the AUR, but you can use it if you wish.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 18, 2019)

Manjaro brand recently got corporised. They are now legally registered themselves as non profit ( I think ) and then associates to develop the software.

Manjaro is taking the next step


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I moved from Mint to Kubuntu because I got bored of Cinnamon and wanted to return to KDE.


Just curious. What's so good about KDE, that you find it better than Cinnamon?


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 19, 2019)

Earlier days, when Cinnamon was not around, when people ask for Windows like interface, they say " use KDE ". Even today KDE has a UI very similar to Windows. Maybe that, or some other reason, KDE is popular, strong and has a good fan base.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Just curious. What's so good about KDE, that you find it better than Cinnamon?


KDE is the best looking DE out there.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> KDE is the best looking DE out there.


Best looking? You have my attention. I want to try it now. Mint doesnt appeal to me much when it comes to looks and feel.

Which distro is best for KDE? And is there significant differences between Ubuntu based and KDE based distro? 

Also can you share some screenshots?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2019)

You can use KDE with Mint as well. Actually, most distros allow you to switch between DEs on the login page (Mint too). So you can install KDE alongside Cinnamon and choose it when logging in.

This is what my desktop looks like BTW (notice the blur effect on the windows):

*i.postimg.cc/mk2n8h64/Screenshot-20191019-185101.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 19, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> KDE is the best looking DE out there.


One could always use gnome-tweaks and stuff to really improve the looks. But your screenshot nearly makes it look like a "modern" MacOS UI


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh I am yet to check my PCLinuxOS install. Hopefully it will be alright. I also have an Ubuntu but have not used it in a long time.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> One could always use gnome-tweaks and stuff to really improve the looks. But your screenshot nearly makes it look like a "modern" MacOS UI


Yeah, the theme makes it look like that.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 22, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> After a short stint with Mint, back to Ubuntu 19.04. Although I should've probably installed the LTS version.


Why did you move back to Ubuntu after mint?

Also, some pretty great things happening in Ubuntu Mate. Try that too if you're hopping.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Well, LTS means that the official packages in the package manager will only be the ones tested to be stable with that particular version of the OS. However, this does not mean that you cannot install packages manually (deb, rpm or tarball). You can still get a version not available in the repositories by installing it manually.
> 
> LTS is mostly used in mission critical environments because frequent updates could cause unstability and bring down the system at the worst of times. That is why only security updates have priority in LTS and other packages are updated less frequently, that is only after the maintainers have thoroughly tested the new version packages to be stable.



IMO, installing manually in an LTS environment isn't the best idea, because of conflict with stable versions of libraries.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2020)

Sup guys. Been a few months since our last discussion.
So I recently upgraded my Lenovo G50 laptop to an SSD. After many failed attempts to successfully clone the partitions, I decided to install fresh dual boot installations of the OSes. So this time, instead of Mint, I went for POP OS. Thought might as well try something new.

POP OS is also debian based. The first thing which I did was to install the Cinnamon desktop environment, because of it's familiarity with Mint.
So far the distro has been good. It's good for gamers or for someone who don't want to do many tweaks. But for me, since I do like to do a lot of tweaks, I have also been slightly annoyed.

I am not able to for example, show the window name on the taskbar. The firefox, teamviewer are open in the below example, but I can't tell. I want the taskbar to show these window, like in Mint. I am not able to do so.



Spoiler: Image










Anyway, my main question which prompted me to post in this thread, was around multiple people sharing a linux distro. I have this issue with Mint installed on my main PC too.
How can I make it easier to access another drive (let's say a drive which is E: in Windows) with someone who is sharing my distro, and is not an admin account.

Currently when the other user logs in, they are not able to mount the partition, without the admin password. Is creating a command to mount the partition and scheduling it to run when the other user logs in, the only option?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2020)

You should set auto mount options in the /etc/fstab file. You can find sample contents of /etc/fstab online for reference. Though I have not setup drive mounting for multiple users but I think setting this should be possible by setting umask=000 as one of the mount options. But I will have to check and confirm.

As for the Cinnamon issue, seems like something wrong with the config. Perhaps Pop OS does not have in-built support for Cinnamon, so its a bit janky. However, perhaps you should ask about this on the pop os subreddit. @aaruni can you help with this? AFAIK you had done something similar.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2020)

I totally forgot I wrote an article about fstab myself over 5 years ago! I am getting old.
This seems to work. Now the user is not being prompted for the password.

Now, I know that I can customize fstab to allow only "Read" access to a certain partition, but can't seem to find if I can do that for only select user.
That is, when I login, it should mount the partition as RW, but when some other user logs in, they should be allowed only R.
Fstab seems to be working across the same for all user.

Edit: There is a user option:

```
user - Permit any user to mount the filesystem. This automatically implies noexec, nosuid,nodev unless overridden.
```
But I don't think that would in my case, since I want a 'custom' fstab file for ever user.
Source: Fstab - Community Help Wiki


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2020)

Permissions might help with that. Add yourself as the owner of the mount directory and for users who you want to give read access, you can either add them to a group and set that group to the directory or just set the others permission to read so that by default that directory can only be read from for all users.

In other words set the permissions to 744 (this means owner has rwx, group has r-- and others have r--). This can be set in fstab IIRC provided that the mount directory is owned by root.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2020)

Ow, man. Now this is where you lost me.
Will need to give it some time. Will get back in another few months, when I try it.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2020)

While it's pretty high level stuff, this Linus (from LTT) details some good points:


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2020)

The video was more detailed then I expected! And Anthony hopping in to correct Linus was even better xD
Now, how do I get this!?!!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2020)

Vyom said:


> The video was more detailed then I expected! And Anthony hopping in to correct Linus was even better xD
> Now, how do I get this!?!!
> 
> View attachment 18842


Looks like glances: Glances - An Eye On Your System. A Top/Htop Alternative For GNU/Linux, BSD, Mac OS And Windows Operating Systems - Cybarrior


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2020)

Many thanks man! Glaces is so cool. It also is cross platform, so works in Windows and Android too!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2020)

Also look up gtop: aksakalli/gtop

It's a fully CUI system monitor with graphs.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2020)

Well, gtop is cool too. But I needed to run it with environment variables:

```
LANG=en_US.utf8 TERM=xterm-256color gtop
```
TFS!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2020)

Vyom said:


> But I needed to run it with environment variables


That's only if you use some different character encoding that causes question marks or other garbage characters to appear on your terminal. But then again, you should always try to use UTF-8 as the standard char-set of your system.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2020)

Well, thanks. I checked and found that my locale was not set to utf-8. So I updated the file: /etc/default/locale and (after a reboot) now gtop works fine!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2020)

htop is more lightweight than glances


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> htop is more lightweight than glances


Yeah, I use it mostly. gtop and glances are more for show such as when you are using a tiling window manager.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 26, 2020)

Which one is the official Lubuntu ?

lubuntu 

or

Lubuntu | The official Lubuntu home


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Lubuntu | The official Lubuntu home


This one according to distrowatch: DistroWatch.com: Lubuntu


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 26, 2020)

Did you notice the logo in distrowatch and their website ? That got me confused.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Did you notice the logo in distrowatch and their website ? That got me confused.


The distrowatch logo is LXDE which I think it used to use previously, the new one is the LXQT logo which they use now.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 27, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> the new one is the LXQT logo *which they use now*.



I heard about that somewhere.


----------



## cooljeba (Mar 1, 2020)

Linux Mint is my daily driver.. pretty happy with it so far..


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 12, 2020)

I am trying out manjaro KDE.
I m having a wierd USB issue where my Fiio DAC keeps on disconnecting every now and then.
dmesg gives following output 

can you tell me a way to debug/fix this 
[ 2166.688628] usb 1-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2
[ 2166.688630] usb 1-2: 1:2: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
[ 2166.688789] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code 0x13.
[ 2166.688803] usb 1-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2
[ 2166.688804] usb 1-2: 1:2: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
[ 2166.689330] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code 0x13.
[ 2166.689345] usb 1-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2
[ 2166.689346] usb 1-2: 1:2: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
[ 2166.689457] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code 0x13.
[ 2166.689472] usb 1-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2
[ 2166.689473] usb 1-2: 1:2: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
[ 2166.689584] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code 0x13.
[ 2166.689598] usb 1-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2
[ 2166.689599] usb 1-2: 1:2: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
[ 2166.689779] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code 0x13.
[ 2166.689792] usb 1-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2
[ 2166.689793] usb 1-2: 1:2: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
[ 2166.689961] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code 0x13.
[ 2166.689975] usb 1-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2
[ 2166.689976] usb 1-2: 1:2: usb_set_interface failed (-22)
[ 2166.690011] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 41
[ 2166.880004] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 42 using xhci_hcd
[ 2167.290010] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 43 using xhci_hcd
[ 2167.345590] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2972, idProduct=0035, bcdDevice= 1.07
[ 2167.345595] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=2
[ 2167.345597] usb 1-2: Product: FiiO Q1
[ 2167.345600] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: GuangZhou FiiO Electronics Co.,Ltd
[ 2167.345602] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: FA132505
[ 2168.044204] usb 1-2: 1:3 : unsupported format bits 0x100000000
[ 2176.402762] audit: type=1101 audit(1584030776.251:149): pid=5667 uid=1000 auid=1000 ses=2 subj==unconfined msg='op=PAM:accounting grantors=pam_unix,pam_permit,pam_time acct="nerevarine" exe="/usr/bin/sudo" hostname=? addr=? terminal=/dev/pts/2 res=success'
[ 2176.402952] audit: type=1110 audit(1584030776.251:150): pid=5667 uid=0 auid=1000 ses=2 subj==unconfined msg='op=PAM:setcred grantors=pam_unix,pam_permit,pam_env acct="root" exe="/usr/bin/sudo" hostname=? addr=? terminal=/dev/pts/2 res=success'
[ 2176.405865] audit: type=1105 audit(1584030776.254:151): pid=5667 uid=0 auid=1000 ses=2 subj==unconfined msg='op=PAM:session_open grantors=pam_limits,pam_unix,pam_permit acct="root" exe="/usr/bin/sudo" hostname=? addr=? terminal=/dev/pts/2 res=success'



@Desmond David 

It could be a motherboard issue where usb chipset drivers arent supported by manjaro but my other devices are fine, only audio device keeps switching. MacOSX and Windows run fine with the DAC I mentioned.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2020)

@Nerevarine what is the output of `lsusb` with the DAC connecte to the USB drive?

Definitely seems like a driver issue. Have you tried attaching it to other ports on your motherboard?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes tried on all ports on mobo, issue still occurs. I only have a single USB 2.0 port, tried that.. didnt work.
Tried downgrading kernel as well, still the same thing.

Fiio Q1 MkII is a portable dac, it has a battery in it and it gets charged when connected to a computer. Could that be the reason behind it not working properly ? But that doesnt explain how it used to work fine on elementary, and kubuntu.

[nerevarine@nerevarine-desktop ~]$ lsusb
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 012: ID 2972:0035 GuangZhou FiiO Electronics Co.,Ltd FiiO Q1
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0612 Genesys Logic, Inc. Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 013: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0951:16bf Kingston Technology HyperX Alloy Elite
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c07e Logitech, Inc. G402 Gaming Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2020)

I managed to fix this, apparently manjaro's default behavior is to conserve power by shutting down usb devices after few seconds. I disabled that using TLPUI. Now my audio works perfectly fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I managed to fix this, apparently manjaro's default behavior is to conserve power by shutting down usb devices after few seconds. I disabled that using TLPUI. Now my audio works perfectly fine.


And I thought only windows does this by default.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I managed to fix this, apparently manjaro's default behavior is to conserve power by shutting down usb devices after few seconds. I disabled that using TLPUI. Now my audio works perfectly fine.


Wow, I didn't even know that was a thing.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I managed to fix this, apparently manjaro's default behavior is to conserve power by shutting down usb devices after few seconds. I disabled that using TLPUI. Now my audio works perfectly fine.


Thanks for letting me know about this issue. I moved form debian to Manjaro just last Sunday. And I now know about an issue that I could face. 
Btw, ever experience this bug?:
After you leave the PC for a certain time and come back to unlock it, you are greeted by a black screen, with only the mouse cursor. No matter what you do, you don't get the login screen.
Happened with me a couple of times, and I think it's a known bug (even Chris Titus Tech, from Youtube go this issue).


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2020)

Vyom said:


> After you leave the PC for a certain time and come back to unlock it, you are greeted by a black screen, with only the mouse cursor. No matter what you do, you don't get the login screen.


You should try logging in using one of the virtual terminals using Ctrl + Alt + F1..F9, then run `htop` and see if there are any processes that are frozen. You could also try unfreezing your session using `loginctl` though I don't remember the exact syntax.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this issue. I moved form debian to Manjaro just last Sunday. And I now know about an issue that I could face.
> Btw, ever experience this bug?:
> After you leave the PC for a certain time and come back to unlock it, you are greeted by a black screen, with only the mouse cursor. No matter what you do, you don't get the login screen.
> Happened with me a couple of times, and I think it's a known bug (even Chris Titus Tech, from Youtube go this issue).


Yes faced this, ill look for a fix.


----------



## Neo (Apr 11, 2020)

Ugh if you use arch, you would have known exactly what is causing it. Ditch Manjaro broo


----------



## ico (May 1, 2020)

Used from year 2007 to 2018. Then bought a Macbook which is my daily driver.

The main OS on the desktop is still Linux though.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2020)

Blackbuds said:


> Windows 10.
> It has been providing me with work.


Windows provide my daily dough too. But I choose not to be invaded by them in my personal life though.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 14, 2020)

I have been using Linux as a daily driver since Fuduntu days!

Removed Windows 7 since Ubuntu 12.04 if my brain is working right!
Been using Manjaro as a daily driver for the last 4 years. 

I game, code and work in it!

Glad to see some movement here in the opensource section BTW!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2020)

Didn't know about Fuduntu!
Manjaro is best man. Been using it for few months now. It's what I imagined Linux should have been.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2020)

My first distro was Knoppix. It's still around.

Currently using my Manjaro with KDE.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> My first distro was Knoppix. It's still around.
> 
> Currently using my Manjaro with KDE.


Might try and setup KDE on my Linux installation.. Kind of bored with gnome. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Might try and setup KDE on my Linux installation.. Kind of bored with gnome.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


I suggest doing a fresh install. Installing both KDE and Gnome on same distro will add a lot of bloat.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2020)

KDE isn't as snappy as I hoped to be, even with official Nvidia drivers and a 1080.
Its the most feature rich UI though. Just not as snappy.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 16, 2020)

Was it using OpenGL 2.x or 3.x?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 16, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I suggest doing a fresh install. Installing both KDE and Gnome on same distro will add a lot of bloat.


It will take up some disk space but otherwise should be negligible.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2020)

But your system will be a mess of GTK libraries and Qt libraries. While this is not a big issue it can have other issues such as inconsistent UI design among GTK and Qt applications.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2020)

Fragmentation of above and the multiple package managers are the major downsides of Linux.
I wish everything got consolidated but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah, but then the question becomes: Who should be the standard? There are so many competing libraries that even that is impossible to answer. I think it's best that the ecosystem be as it is and let the users decide what they want to stick with.

Another good option is OEMs, whichever distro is chosen by OEMs can become the standard, similar to what System76 does with Pop OS. That, of course, requires that more OEMs distribute Linux pre-installed.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 17, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> KDE isn't as snappy as I hoped to be, even with official Nvidia drivers and a 1080.
> Its the most feature rich UI though. Just not as snappy.


Which version of OpenGL does KDE use in your case?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Which version of OpenGL does KDE use in your case?


I'm sorry, I don't have access to my desktop atm. Stuck in different city because of lockdown.
So can't tell


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2020)

The only thing about KDE I don't find snappy is the launcher which seems to lag at times. Everything else seems okay.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 17, 2020)

OK. For me it was good after switching to 3.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> KDE isn't as snappy as I hoped to be, even with official Nvidia drivers and a 1080.
> Its the most feature rich UI though. Just not as snappy.


Could be the nVidia Linux drivers. I've always found KDE to be snappy.

Only initial releases of KDE 4 were a mess (a decade ago) and only Arch + KDE 4 "mod" used to be snappy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2020)

ico said:


> Could be the nVidia Linux drivers. I've always found KDE to be snappy.
> 
> Only initial releases of KDE 4 were a mess (a decade ago) and only Arch + KDE 4 "mod" used to be snappy.


Last time I used, animations felt like 35-45 fps not 60 fps locked


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Last time I used, animations felt like 35-45 fps not 60 fps locked


It's usually just one particular OpenGL function call that messes everything up.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2020)

Linus Tech Tips did another video on Linux


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

wow its a rly huge thread already , but I think I should mention this, if someone is a beginner he/she should use-:
1.pop os 
2.Manjaro - if you can handle a little instability


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Linus Tech Tips did another video on Linux


Yeah but I think the older video was better


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> One could always use gnome-tweaks and stuff to really improve the looks. But your screenshot nearly makes it look like a "modern" MacOS UI


New EvilGnome Backdoor Spies on Linux Users, Steals Their Files - be cautious


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> wow its a rly huge thread already , but I think I should mention this, if someone is a beginner he/she should use-:
> 1.pop os
> 2.Manjaro - if you can handle a little instability


Manjaro is still much more stable than Arch.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> wow its a rly huge thread already


Yup. When I started this thread, I myself was exploring the nix world. And after Starting with Ubuntu, migrating to Mint, now I am finally settled on Manjaro itself. 
It feels just right.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Manjaro is still much more stable than Arch.


Ofcouse it is but its not THAT stable and I don't want to a beginner to have a crash


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Yup. When I started this thread, I myself was exploring the nix world. And after Starting with Ubuntu, migrating to Mint, now I am finally settled on Manjaro itself.
> It feels just right.


Me too. My journey was like this - Ubuntu 18, ubuntu 19, ubuntu 20, manjaro, popos , manjaro and I am now finally settled on manjaro . I still use windows on my primary pc though. 



Spoiler



(and hence I am one of the windows 10 user on the poll ).


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2020)

My first distro was Knoppix on live CD back in 2004. It's ISO was on the Digit DVD at that time and I had got a new CD burner (as part of Digit's scheme). So tried it out and got hooked like that.

Knoppix is still around IIRC.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2020)

TIL about PulseEffects. An awesome system-wide DSP for Linux: wwmm/pulseeffects

*raw.githubusercontent.com/wwmm/pulseeffects/master/images/pulseeffects.png

*raw.githubusercontent.com/wwmm/pulseeffects/master/images/equalizer1.png

I have been using this and it's damn good. Every audiophile's wet dream. There are so many options to tweak that you will never be left wanting. You can also save your settings as presets for different applications. Your equalizer settings can carry over globally across all running applications because this operates on PulseAudio. So, for me this solves the main issue of Spotify not having any equalizer. Also, the equalizer settings will carry over to things like games as well.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 7, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> My first distro was Knoppix on live CD back in 2004. It's ISO was on the Digit DVD at that time and I had got a new CD burner (as part of Digit's scheme).


Mine was ubuntu, it was also on the digit's dvd , but digit had included a vm software with the iso, so I just played around with it and decided that linux is slow(didn't knew that it was cause I was running it in a vm at at time :,-) )


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2020)

Would have been easier to use a Live USB.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Would have been easier to use a Live USB.


Remember when digit gave a liva bootable Solaris DVD in one of their anniversary issues? It was sponsored but was pretty mad IMO.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Remember when digit gave a liva bootable Solaris DVD in one of their anniversary issues? It was sponsored but was pretty mad IMO.


That was OpenSolaris I think.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 18, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Would have been easier to use a Live USB.


Didn't knew at that time like kool tech like that existed....................


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2020)

Back in the days, I used to beg money from my parents to buy blank CDs to burn ISOs on them. I have a CD folder in my hometown with all of these discs.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Back in the days, I used to beg money from my parents to buy blank CDs to burn ISOs on them. I have a CD folder in my hometown with all of these discs.



sweet old memories .. same here


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah, also I got my first DVD-combo drive as part of Digit's subscription renewal scheme back in 2004. They were giving Samsung or LiteOn DVD-combo drive with every subscription renewal. 

That is also when they started giving DVDs with the magazine for the first time. That same issue had Knoppix ISO on the DVD, one of the first live CD distros ever. This was the first time I had used Linux. I was in Class 9th.

I have tried most of the distros provided in Digit since then.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Back in the days, I used to beg money from my parents to buy blank CDs to burn ISOs on them. I have a CD folder in my hometown with all of these discs.


I used to beg money from my parents to buy blank CDs and pirate games from a friend's house who had already pirated it , and me and my friend both didn't knew that we were pirating games. Oh, those good old naive days!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, also I got my first DVD-combo drive as part of Digit's subscription renewal scheme back in 2004. They were giving Samsung or LiteOn DVD-combo drive with every subscription renewal.
> 
> That is also when they started giving DVDs with the magazine for the first time. That same issue had Knoppix ISO on the DVD, one of the first live CD distros ever. This was the first time I had used Linux. I was in Class 9th.
> 
> I have tried most of the distros provided in Digit since then.


lol, would have felt really cool to try out that new tech. I was stuck in a clucky VM in my first days of linux. I felt like linux is all good and everything, but its slow and clucky af XD.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2020)

The first distro I've ever tried  was RHEL 9 .. still have those CDs I guess. Then PC Linux OS and Then Fedora.Had a hard time setting up Nokia 2112 ( Rel. CDMA ) phone with fedora as a modem with DKU-5 cable


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

topgear said:


> .Had a hard time setting up Nokia 2112 ( Rel. CDMA ) phone with fedora as a modem with DKU-5 cable



lol. The projects looks very interesting!



topgear said:


> The first distro I've ever tried was RHEL 9 .. still have those CDs I guess. Then PC Linux OS and Then Fedora.



Mine were Ubuntu, then tails but digit kept giving out ubuntus so I basically used it every time till this year with a little variation (a lot of years with ubuntu). Then @Desmond David suggested manjaro to me, and then my distro of choice changed.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2020)

So, any of you guys play games on Linux? Tried out Steam Proton?


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> I used to beg money from my parents to buy blank CDs and pirate games from a friend's house who had already pirated it , and me and my friend both didn't knew that we were pirating games. Oh, those good old naive days!



Lol, played MAX payne 1 and 2 that way


Desmond David said:


> So, any of you guys play games on Linux? Tried out Steam Proton?



Long back tried RTCW using wine.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> lol. The projects looks very interesting!



actaully used somee other guys CA-42 cable method but that only advanced me to halfway .. then got some conf. settings form here and there and finally it worked. The first website I've ever opened on linux was digit forum


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> So, any of you guys play games on Linux? Tried out Steam Proton?


I run linux on a more than decade old machine , so no XD.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

topgear said:


> Lol, played MAX payne 1 and 2 that way


I once buyed gta:sa from a local retailer,(₹100, huge steal!) and even that turned out to be pirated *_*


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 21, 2020)

topgear said:


> The first website I've ever opened on linux was digit forum


Lol digit forum would have been first surprised on seeing the new ip than flattered.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 21, 2020)

topgear said:


> The first distro I've ever tried  was RHEL 9 .. still have those CDs I guess. Then PC Linux OS and Then Fedora.Had a hard time setting up Nokia 2112 ( Rel. CDMA ) phone with fedora as a modem with DKU-5 cable




I got to know about linux when I was in 3rd, That too while Downloading Tux Paint, in the installer page. So on googling it, I found more about it. Then finally it was in 4th class i tried my first distro. It was DAMN Linux, Just 50MB that time, But gave an experience of what linux was. 

After that I tried Puppy linux, Gentoo, Fedora. It was Ubuntu, after which the love for linux grew. I first Dual booted Ubuntu 12.04 With Windows 7. 

I kept using ubuntu for 4 years, Then one day digit provided Xubuntu. Its UI was amazing. Right now, I am using Ubuntu 20.04 on my old lappy, But for work I use Macbook Air(2017).


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2020)

Today is the 29th anniversary of Linux.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2020)

Desmond David said:


>


Even though I don't use linux(except on rare occasions when using seedboxes for 1-2 months in a year) I kind of understand & completely agree with my point of reference being firefox browser which started going down in popularity since last few years.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2020)

Firefox is a major dumpster fire right now. They squandered time and money on services nobody asked for and then killed them off. While their market share and revenue dropped, their CEO increased their salary. Now lately they fired 25% of their employees, including many Rust engineers who were working on the browser engine. Looks a lot like an exit scam.

I think it's a matter of time before they turn Firefox into another Chromium wrapper. Which is sad because Firefox is currently the only browser not using Chromium and thus is (relatively) outside Google's sphere of influence.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2020)

Have to agree with @Desmond David. Having many issues with each subsequent update even on Ubuntu these days with Firefox. Crashes all around. Not to mention how some sites are absolutely awful when compared to running something on chromium.

The end is nigh. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2020)

@Vyom time to move to mac, I think you can afford it easily with an excel sheet for all the models & discount offers.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2020)

If I were to get a mac, I'd probably install Linux on it.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Vyom time to move to mac, I think you can afford it easily with an excel sheet for all the models & discount offers.


Nothing can make me move to Mac. I don't know why you think I could.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Nothing can make me move to Mac. I don't know why you think I could.


Well that linux sucks video posted on earlier page talked about how the majority of people in linux conferences & seminars actually were carrying laptops with mac os on it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Nothing can make me move to Mac. I don't know why you think I could.


Spoken exactly like someone who has never used Mac.

I'd use it for sure for just coding stuff. But need Windows machine for gaming. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2020)

It's not like Mac is better for coding, you can code on any OS just fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It's not like Mac is better for coding, you can code on any OS just fine.


I mean the whole OS experience is much more polished compared to *Nix distributions. Coding wise it's mostly same. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Spoken exactly like someone who has never used Mac.


It's basically a moral thing now. Maybe some form of protest. Maybe just ego. But the last thing a linux thread needs is debate over Apple.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2020)

Also, I have actually used a Mac. Not extensively but I have.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 10, 2020)

I use a mac for coding and it is surely better for coding and software development, the smoothness and ecosystem is unmatched 
I prefer Windows machine for gaming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I use a mac for coding and it is surely better for coding and software development, the smoothness and ecosystem is unmatched
> I prefer Windows machine for gaming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only issue is packages that are available on both MacPorts and Homebrew, and one of them doesn't work.
Had times when I installed something from both & had issues when they were together.


Otherwise as an ecosystem, it's definitely "better" than Windows for development. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2020)

Only thing you need for development are compiler and packages and optionally an IDE. Any OS that provides support for these is good enough in my books.

In other words, developing an application on Mac will not make the app some high quality app automatically. The quality will be the same across all platforms depending on the coder's skill.

And if productivity is a concern, that is just personal preference. I personally am most productive on tiling window managers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Only thing you need for development are compiler and packages and optionally an IDE. Any OS that provides support for these is good enough in my books.
> 
> In other words, developing an application on Mac will not make the app some high quality app automatically. The quality will be the same across all platforms depending on the coder's skill.
> 
> And if productivity is a concern, that is just personal preference. I personally am most productive on tiling window managers.


True. Code is just.... code at the end of the day. It's all about how we manage the execution environment etc, which is really boosting the widespread use of docker and such container platforms/services which is making code all the more portable.



Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2021)

Running Linux Mint 20 ( Ulyana ) on Oracle VM Virtual Box. Whenever I use Google Chrome on this it asks for authentication password but no such issue on the default firefox browser. Wondering why chrome needs authentication but not firefox.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2021)

Google Chrome always asks for Google Account login iirc.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Google Chrome always asks for Google Account login iirc.



Not google account login info but system admin password.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2021)

topgear said:


> Running Linux Mint 20 ( Ulyana ) on Oracle VM Virtual Box. Whenever I use Google Chrome on this it asks for authentication password but no such issue on the default firefox browser. Wondering why chrome needs authentication but not firefox.


How is it running? Are there any lags? 
Because I am running ubuntu and Kali Linux 1.1 in virtual box and it lags sometimes.


Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2021)

Hmm. That means that somehow root owns your chrome.

How did you install chrome? Can you give the output of `which chrome`?


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How is it running? Are there any lags?
> Because I am running ubuntu and Kali Linux 1.1 in virtual box and it lags sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk



little bit of lag while opening and closing browser or a new tab but nothing unmanageable.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Hmm. That means that somehow root owns your chrome.
> 
> How did you install chrome? Can you give the output of `which chrome`?



which chrome shows nothing I mean when I put this into console and hit enter it comes back to the typing prompt.

which firefox shows /usr/bin/firefox.

Every time start chrome the specific message I get is " The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer "


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2021)

Then how do you run Chrome? I think you simply downloaded the chrome executable rather than installing it via apt. 

I'd suggest deleting Chrome wherever you downloaded it and install it using apt:

`sudo apt update && sudo apt install chrome`


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Then how do you run Chrome? I think you simply downloaded the chrome executable rather than installing it via apt.
> 
> I'd suggest deleting Chrome wherever you downloaded it and install it using apt:
> 
> `sudo apt update && sudo apt install chrome`



yes, I did download chrome and install it. Will install it via apt get. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 6, 2021)

topgear said:


> yes, I did download chrome and install it. Will install it via apt get



Did you install the *.Deb file or got the tarball archive and using it?? This is something that happens when using appimage or using tarball without building.

You can install Deb file through gdebi, that's integrated in mint.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2021)

Never install deb files directly. Always use apt.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Never install deb files directly. Always use apt.



Strange. Some dont provide repositories and only give deb files. Mostly proprietary ones, Like Slack(It does have a snap package) Or VS Code


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2021)

The problem with installing deb files directly is that apt will not manage those packages. So, it will be hard to uninstall them if there is any issue.

That is why only install deb if there is absolutely no other option. Otherwise, look for PPAs that provide the necessary packages.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2021)

I wonder there is a chrome for linux too Last time i checked it wasnt there.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 7, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I wonder there is a chrome for linux too Last time i checked it wasnt there.
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk



It is available as deb installer. 

*support.google.com/chrome/a/answer/9025903?hl=en


----------



## aaruni (Feb 7, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Hmm. That means that somehow root owns your chrome.
> 
> How did you install chrome? Can you give the output of `which chrome`?



It probably has something to do with snaps. AFAIK, chrome(ium) is no longer packaged as deb, but only as snaps.

Somehow missed the rest of the conversation. Nvm my comment.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 7, 2021)

But chrome packaged as snaps still appear in which afaik.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 7, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I wonder there is a chrome for linux too Last time i checked it wasnt there.
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


Yes, since the beginning.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I wonder there is a chrome for linux too Last time i checked it wasnt there.
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


There are pre-built binaries for both Chrome (Google owned) and chromium (open source)

Chrome: How to install Google Chrome
Chromium: How to Install Chromium Browser in Ubuntu Linux - It's FOSS


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2021)

Update :  ( sorry for late reply )

1. Installed google chrome using software manager .. same authentication prompt.

Tried installing Chromium via sudo apt-get here's the output :



> mint@mint-Box:~$ sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...



The tried running update and got this :



> mint@mint-Box:~$ sudo apt-get update
> Reading package lists... Done
> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock. It is held by process 2858 (mint-refresh-ca)
> N: Be aware that removing the lock file is not a solution and may break your system.
> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks like you (or something) terminated the apt process while it was working. You can delete the lock file (`/var/lib/apt/lists/lock`) as root and run apt update again.

apt uses a lock file to ensure that multiple apt operations don't run simultaneously. So, while you were in the middle of performing some apt operation if you terminate the process, the lock does not get removed, thus preventing any future apt operations from executing because apt thinks that an apt process is still running.

As for the 404 error looks like either the server is down or the package has been moved from the server. You could verify this by opening that link in a browser and see if it still returns 404. 

Usually running apt update would also update the package mirrors. So try this and post here if there are any issues.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2021)

Some nice tidbit from history: 

22 years ago today, Linux users protested in front of Microsoft's headquarters in Foster City demanding a refund of unused licenses.

Reddit thread discussing this - 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/lkfwqv


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Some nice tidbit from history:
> 
> 22 years ago today, Linux users protested in front of Microsoft's headquarters in Foster City demanding a refund of unused licenses.
> 
> ...


Interesting read. TFS.
Didn't know the Windows included in pre-built machines was such a big deal back then!
Mostly because I have rarely bought a laptop, and always made my own machine.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2021)

ran commands "apt update" and "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" - chromium got successfully installed and it's running perfectly 

Thanks guys for helping out.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Strange. Some dont provide repositories and only give deb files. Mostly proprietary ones, Like Slack(It does have a snap package) Or VS Code


Is it because he do not give the package, or they ain't even allowed to be in the repo, (in case of VS code, OSS code exists)?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2021)

VSCode exists in the repos of some distros. But for proprietary software I think installing by snap is better.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 18, 2021)

*www.techrepublic.com/google-amp/ar...in-linux-as-the-most-beautiful-linux-desktop/
Garuda Linux has displaced deepin os, which was known for its beauty.
I never tried deepin os, because of security concerns as it is Chinese, and there had been allegations against deepin recently.

I will try garuda maybe in a month or more.

Garuda is surprisingly made in India, and looks better than BOSS Linux


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *www.techrepublic.com/google-amp/ar...in-linux-as-the-most-beautiful-linux-desktop/
> Garuda Linux has displaced deepin os, which was known for its beauty.
> I never tried deepin os, because of security concerns as it is Chinese, and there had been allegations against deepin recently.
> 
> ...


Nice. Looks like they basically added all QOL improvements by default rather than giving a vanilla desktop and letting the users do it. At a glance I can see the Latte dock in the bottom and I think Kvantum is installed by default which is why there is that gaussian blur in the window backgrounds.

And it's based on Arch. That's even better.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 18, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Garuda Linux KDE version usurps Deepin Linux as the most beautiful Linux desktop - TechRepublic


Its cool, and maybe it can lure some new people into linux? The theme doesn't super impress me though, but the distro is especially user friendly, and that's a thing we always need in linux.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Garuda is surprisingly made in India


Nice. PS I first read that as " गरुदा" 



RumbaMon19 said:


> looks better than BOSS Linux


Definitely


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 18, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Its cool, and maybe it can lure some new people into linux? The theme doesn't super impress me though, but the distro is especially user friendly, and that's a thing we always need in linux.



Yupp, For theme, dont try the dragonised, or as the  call it dr460nised theme. Instead, use simple KDE theme, and it is good to go


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Its cool, and maybe it can lure some new people into linux? The theme doesn't super impress me though, but the distro is especially user friendly, and that's a thing we always need in linux.


It's just KDE.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 18, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> It's just KDE.


No, they give other DE's too, but the dragon theme was too colorful for my liking


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2021)

How many of you prefer latte dock style desktop vs windows style (cinnamon)


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2021)

Desmon
[QUOTE="Nerevarine said:


> How many of you prefer latte dock style desktop vs windows style (cinnamon)



Latte dock desktop is good for using gimp or similar apps. Whilst windows style is good for smaller apps. I prefer latte dock, as it takes a bit less space on windows border.

But it has compatibility issues with some apps, not made for specific DEs


----------



## Neo (Mar 19, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Nice. Looks like they basically added all QOL improvements by default rather than giving a vanilla desktop and letting the users do it. At a glance I can see the Latte dock in the bottom and I think Kvantum is installed by default which is why there is that gaussian blur in the window backgrounds.
> 
> And it's based on Arch. That's even better.


why would anyone want to use this when they can just install arch with KDE? thats much simpler


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2021)

Neo said:


> why would anyone want to use this when they can just install arch with KDE? thats much simpler


I think this is good for non-Tinkerers. If you had to get the same setup with Arch, you'd have to install KDE, enable compositing, install Kvantum, install a theme for Kvantum that supports blurring windows, install latte dock, install icon theme, etc. This gives all of that out of the box and configured to be optimized.


Nerevarine said:


> How many of you prefer latte dock style desktop vs windows style (cinnamon)


You can use both together as well. Though it works better if you have the taskbar on the top and the dock at the bottom. Some people configure KDE to have a Mac-like active window menu bar in the taskbar and put the takbar on the top.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 19, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> How many of you prefer latte dock style desktop vs windows style (cinnamon)


I like this 



PS. I think it would be better to say mac style dock.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 19, 2021)

Neo said:


> why would anyone want to use this when they can just install arch with KDE? thats much simpler


The same reason people are using Manjaro, arch is hrd, and even with archfi you gotta be careful.


----------



## Neo (Mar 20, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> The same reason people are using Manjaro, arch is hrd, and even with archfi you gotta be careful.


If you think arch is hard you probably shouldn't be using it. Or atleast shouldn't be using some "installer" to make things "easy" and skip the process. 
Archs philosophy is to keep things simple and all these arch based just deviate from it...


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Mar 20, 2021)

Neo said:


> Archs philosophy is to keep things simple and all these arch based just deviate from it...


Oh, I thought its main purpose was to provide user full customization, and arch makes that customization simple.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Oh, I thought its main purpose was to provide user full customization, and arch makes that customization simple.


Simple has two meanings. It can mean simple as in easy and simple as in lean. Arch is the latter, which is why it is one of the most customizable distros.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2021)

Anyone trying this ?






*forty.gnome.org/


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2021)

I wanna try Linux.

How much hardware resource is required (RAM, HDD etc) ? 

Can I dual boot on my existing Windows 10 installation ?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 1, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Anyone trying this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trailer made me energetic and happy at the same time!



Zangetsu said:


> I wanna try Linux.
> 
> How much hardware resource is required (RAM, HDD etc) ?


See, the best thing about linux is there is no hardware limitations to use it, that's why the most weakest devices on earth (and beyond) run linux. Though, if your hardware can run windows 10, I won't say you would face any problems using linux.


Zangetsu said:


> Can I dual boot on my existing Windows 10 installation ?


Yes you can, but I would suggest just trying out linux using live USB first. Just burn the linux ISO (I would suggest POPOS/Manjaro as the distro) and boot it as you do while installing windows. You can just use linux without installing a single thing!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 1, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I wanna try Linux.
> 
> How much hardware resource is required (RAM, HDD etc) ?
> 
> Can I dual boot on my existing Windows 10 installation ?



If your pc uses newer components, make sure to check compatibility by booting into live CD. Also if you are using Linux first time, go with Ubuntu or its flavours like mint, kubuntu etc.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> arch is hrd


It's not hard, it just has a different definition of "simple" 



Zangetsu said:


> I wanna try Linux.
> 
> How much hardware resource is required (RAM, HDD etc) ?
> 
> Can I dual boot on my existing Windows 10 installation ?


Most distros these days can run on modern hardware. Hell, you can even give your old hardware a new lease of life by installing Linux on them.

I'd always suggest dual booting Linux (I do this too) if you are new so that you can learn the ropes and if you are not certain how to do something, you can boot back into Windows. Though you can always ask here if you are not familiar with how something is done on Linux vs Windows.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Anyone trying this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on team KDE for now, but I need to see how Gnome is doing. I personally don't like their new UI design since Gnome 3 where all menus are mobile like hamburger menus.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 1, 2021)

How is the driver support in Manjaro? We get all the general purpose drivers ? Any issue in finding drivers or issue after installation like crash? Basic example would be to install Nvidia drivers for display.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is the driver support in Manjaro? We get all the general purpose drivers ? Any issue in finding drivers or issue after installation like crash? Basic example would be to install Nvidia drivers for display.


I heard its got one of the best driver support. You can even install/choose the required display driver through GUI. I personally never had any problems on manjaro on the driver department.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2021)

any good tutorial to install Linux ?

I already have Windows 10 installed on GPT and would like to dual boot with Linux.
Will install Zorin OS first. Is 20 GB partition good enough ?

also what is root & home partition ? is it the combined partition ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> any good tutorial to install Linux ?
> 
> I already have Windows 10 installed on GPT and would like to dual boot with Linux.
> Will install Zorin OS first. Is 20 GB partition good enough ?
> ...


There are tons of guides available for dual booting. But I would say start with booting from a live USB stick of Zorin to get a feel of how OS works.

*Oversimplification: *In Linux there's just one partition which starts with root  (/). Every other path is a sub folder inside it.
So:
C:\Users = /home
C:\Users\zengestsu = /home/zengestsu
C:\Program Files = /opt
C:\Temp = /tmp
Source: What is the Linux equivalent to Windows' Program Files?

I had wrote some guides here for Ubuntu: The Ubuntu Guide | Vineet Kumar
Won't say it's perfect guide, but a good place to start from someone who migrated from Windows.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> any good tutorial to install Linux ?



As you are installing zorin, the installation is pretty simple. the installer will guide you through. Only area where you will face difficulty is partition management. There is no specific guide for it, as it varies system to system.

For Basic setup follow this one Zorin OS: Install Zorin OS

After that when you reach this place

*geek.digit.in/community/attachments/1617683230117-png.20133/?hash=4e43387bb4db90709270a57b5554e788

Click on something else. It will take you to this place

*geek.digit.in/community/attachments/1617683272025-png.20134/?hash=4e43387bb4db90709270a57b5554e788

Here you need to select two partitions, one for bootloader and other as / directory where all your Home, Usr , etc, var folders will be created I prefer making seperate partiton for bootloader as it comes handy in case things go messy.

Before booting up, give atleast 33GB(32 for linux, 1gb for bootloader) storage for Linux, and you can keep the bootloader partiton at 1GB.

After that once you enter that screen,
1) click on the unused space option and then click the plus(+) button below. It will open a small box. In the storage enter 32768 MB, (this will make a 32 Gig partiton) Set filesystem to ext4 and mount point to "/"
2) Now after saving the previous partiton you will be left with 1gb of unused space (as we allocated 33gb above) to use it, click on that unused space, then click on + button again. this time in filesystem select "EFI boot partition" option and save it.
3) after that, click on the menu button below which says "Device for bootloader installation" and select /dev/sdX*, where x will be the partion no. of EFI partion. it will be indicated under the device list in above table.
4) Thats it. just click install.

Now i have given 1 GB to bootloader because zorin has a restriction that minimum 1GB should e given to bootloader.

*Here the sdX may not be same on your system. If it has SATA Drive, then it will be sdX, if you are using nvme drive it will be nvmeuX and if it is emmc sorage then it will be mmcblkX where x denotes the partion.

also ask if you feel in doubt.

Edit:- Zorin is based on ubuntu, so installation steps are simillar to ubunu. it uses same apt package manager also.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> any good tutorial to install Linux ?


Different distros have different methods to install them, so you should refer to specific documentation for each distro. Though I can give general steps to install.




Zangetsu said:


> Will install Zorin OS first. Is 20 GB partition good enough ?


I think it should be enough. Though I'd suggest checking Zorin's system requirements as well.




Zangetsu said:


> also what is root & home partition ? is it the combined partition ?


The root partition is the main partition where your system will be installed (Windows equivalent would be the C: drive). The home partition is a partition that will have your user files (Windows equivalent is the C:\Users directory, but as a separate partition). 

That being said, it's not mandatory to have a separate home partition, you can have home as a simple directory in your root partition. The only disadvantage is that if you want to reinstall your OS or move to another distro, you will have to backup your user files from the home directory.

I'd suggest practice installing on a VM before installing on your system for real.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for help.
So, finally I succeeded in installing Linux. (installed ElementaryOS)
made 20GB root & 50GB home partition (ext4). But I have skipped swap partition (hope that it doesn't create any problem)

After install some update happened in Linux then booted back to Windows 10 from GRUB
In windows I can't see the Linux partitions (looks like windows can't read it)

Now I will install Zorin next.

Got a hang of it now.


Q: Should I create a new \home for Zorin or I can reuse the \home partition created in ElementaryOS installation ?
root folder will be different as obvious 

*PS: I bought the 500GB NVME SSD for Linux experiments only *


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> But I have skipped swap partition


How much RAM do you have? If you have 8+ GB RAM you don't really need a swap partition (assuming your daily use case does not exceed that amount).




Zangetsu said:


> In windows I can't see the Linux partitions (looks like windows can't read it)


Windows cannot read most linux file systems (ext4, btrfs, etc) though technically you can read them if you have the correct file system drivers though I don't know about any such driver. However, you can view the partition (not access the files) in Disk Management (right click Computer > Manage > Disk management) however it will not have a drive letter.




Zangetsu said:


> Should I create a new \home for Zorin or I can reuse the \home partition created in ElementaryOS installation ?


You can reuse the home partition. Note that your home partition contains configuration files which could be distro specific. Though this won't harm your OS, the UI and look and feel might not be the same as the current OS. Again, this is not a huge issue.

Since your install is new, I think you don't have any important files in your home partition. So when intalling Zorin, I'd recommend formatting your home partition, just so you start with a clean slate.




Zangetsu said:


> root folder will be different as obvious


Do you want to multi boot Windows, elementary and Zorin together? I think it would  be better if you use either elementary or zorin.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2021)

I have 20Gigs of RAM.

I want to access the windows folders such as the movies drive (NTFS) in Linux. So that I can play the movies in Linux.

I will install 4~5 Linux distros together will try them in multiboot for some days then will switch to one primary daily driver.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I want to access the windows folders such as the movies drive (NTFS) in Linux. So that I can play the movies in Linux.


Two Ways:-
1) you can make a small NTFS partition for file sharing or you can use usb. 
2) Use Linux Reader by disk internals. It is not freemium, but the trial version works good for me, it does not have a time limit, it has a file size limit.




Zangetsu said:


> I will install 4~5 Linux distros together will try them in multiboot for some days then will switch to one primary daily driver.



Instead i suggest you use Live USB and check it that way or use VM, installing 4-5 distros May mess up ur HDD partitons.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 6, 2021)

Also here are some useful tools

CPUfreq Indicator :- A must for laptop user, it helps in manually selecting the governor for CPU. Use it if one faces issues like overheating etc. 

Heres how to install 

$ sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq

PulseEffects: This one is agood equaliser with GUI for linux. it also supports a Dolby atmos effect which works great with headphone users. 

*github.com/wwmm/pulseeffects
and then install these presets

*github.com/JackHack96/PulseEffects-Presets


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2021)

Cool. Need some suggestions of Awesome apps to Install.
I found one excellent RSS reader to start with
*flathub.org/apps/details/me.hyliu.fluentreader


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I will install 4~5 Linux distros together will try them in multiboot for some days then will switch to one primary daily driver.


Removing those from the bootloader will be a headache. You will have to delete the corresponding .efi files from the /boot directory.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2021)

Hmm. Ya, but I'm excited 

Do I have to worry about reducing SSD Writes in Linux ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm. Ya, but I'm excited
> 
> Do I have to worry about reducing SSD Writes in Linux ?


I think that applies regardless of OS. Though you could move directories that are expected to have large amounts of writes to partitions on different drives.

Good candidates for this are /home and /var. /home will have your user files (documents, music, etc.) and as such would be one of your most active directories. /var has logs for various applications and other supporting files and as such will also be good to have in a separate non-SSD partition.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2021)

While installing DeepinOS I added root & home partition but the installer asked to select EFI partition also to proceed further. 
Can I select the existing EFI partition (100MB) ? or create a new EFI partition for Deepin ?

Out of curiosity I ventured inside the EFI partition using DOS commands and here is what I found.
3 Directories inside EFI folder
     - Microsoft
     - Boot
     - ubuntu

Also in BIOS boot option I get 2 boot managers to select
- Windows Boot Manager
- Ubuntu

So, I give 1st preference to Ubuntu boot manager (that is why I get the GRUB loader) and if I select the windows boot manager then I won't get the GRUB.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 7, 2021)

Show that EFI partition to Deepin. It will put its own directory there.


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 7, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Cool. Need some suggestions of Awesome apps to Install.
> I found one excellent RSS reader to start with
> *flathub.org/apps/details/me.hyliu.fluentreader


Install oh my zsh. it is cool upgrade to your shell
*ohmyz.sh/


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Show that EFI partition to Deepin. It will put its own directory there.


Ok, so there should be only one EFI partition for the bootloader.


khalil1210 said:


> Install oh my zsh. it is cool upgrade to your shell
> *ohmyz.sh/


Nice...looks like a Terminal


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok, so there should be only one EFI partition for the bootloader.
> 
> Nice...looks like a Terminal


I know this, this is awesome. I used to use this with the agnoster theme.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2021)

ZSH was my goto terminal when I was on macOS. After shifting to Ubuntu haven't bothered changing. Just sticking to the default terminal with changed colors.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2021)

You don't have to use zsh. Bash also has themes like this.

Though you can switch the shell at any time in Linux if you want.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2021)

I think I will make DeepinOS as my daily driver.
Looks super awesome like macOS and I can browse through the NTFS drives in it via its file manager


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2021)

Technically you can browse NTFS drives in all distros.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2021)

BoilingSteam is taking a survey about Linux and gaming: The Linux Gamer Survey - Q2 2021

Please participate if you can.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2021)

Just participated in survey. Thanks!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't know why Manjaro gets so much hate these days. I know that they did some shady stuff long ago, but overall the distro itself is pretty stable and works okay.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 30, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I don't know why Manjaro gets so much hate these days. I know that they did some shady stuff long ago, but overall the distro itself is pretty stable and works okay.


Well, people just gotta hate on the most popular thing, and Manjaro's fairly popular now. 

I found manjaro to be pretty good myself, the only thing that made me switch was that the updates sometimes broke the system, so overall stability was less (It has once nuked my installation), though to be fair its bound to occur in rolling release distros.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 30, 2021)

Using POP OS nowadays, and gotta say I miss AUR dearly


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2021)

Ubuntu is still the most stable Distro till date 

_I am facing the issue with Elemetary OS. even if I enter correct password I am getting session error and not able to login._


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 30, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Ubuntu is still the most stable Distro till date
> 
> _I am facing the issue with Elemetary OS. even if I enter correct password I am getting session error and not able to login._


I think the title of one of the more stable distros goes to fedora.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I think the title of one of the more stable distros goes to fedora.


Debian actually.


Zangetsu said:


> Ubuntu is still the most stable Distro till date
> 
> _I am facing the issue with Elemetary OS. even if I enter correct password I am getting session error and not able to login._


Can you share the exact error you get? I am not very familiar with Elementary OS and what their login system. Does Elementary use systemd?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 30, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I am facing the issue with Elemetary OS. even if I enter correct password I am getting session error and not able to login.



If it is not a live boot, then the problem occuree during installation. It would be better if you reinstall the is. These ubuntu derivatives have some bugs.

There is a bug in Manjaro installation, if you select free office, the. The installer will skip bootloader installation automatically. This has been there since last release.


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> There is a bug in Manjaro installation, if you select free office, the. The installer will skip bootloader installation automatically. This has been there since last release.


lolwut

Good thing I never install any extra packages until after the installation.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 1, 2021)

^After that incident even j stopped using installer for any third party installation. Better install later than to break installation.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> There is a bug in Manjaro installation, if you select free office, the. The installer will skip bootloader installation automatically. This has been there since last release.


It was probably karma acting on not choosing the real FOSS software.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 1, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> It was probably karma acting on not choosing the real FOSS software


It also happened with libre office. So one was restrained to selecting none of them.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Debian actually.
> 
> Can you share the exact error you get? I am not very familiar with Elementary OS and what their login system. Does Elementary use systemd?





Spoiler



*i.stack.imgur.com/lhSGV.jpg



I want to reinstall Elementary OS to the same drive which I created for it but I can't makeout which is the original partition (root & home) I created for Elementary


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2021)

Post your drive partitions. GParted screenshot, which you can get by running GParted from a live linux USB drive.

Also, a query:
@Desmond David : Are you able to run Kodi on Manjaro? I installed from software center. And when I click Kodi, I can see the icon on taskbar, and then it disappears. But Kodi doesn't open. I installed Kodi-common 19.0-9.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2021)

Vyom said:


> @Desmond David : Are you able to run Kodi on Manjaro? I installed from software center. And when I click Kodi, I can see the icon on taskbar, and then it disappears. But Kodi doesn't open. I installed Kodi-common 19.0-9.


Haven't tried yet. Let me check.

Edit: Ok, I tried it out and faced the same issue. Running kodi in the terminal gave this error:


```
[desmond@soulengine ~]$ kodi
Error: /usr/lib/kodi/kodi-x11 not found
```

So, I searched for `kodi-x11` package and installed it and it started working. You will have to install kodi-wayland if you are running wayland.


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Haven't tried yet. Let me check.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I tried it out and faced the same issue. Running kodi in the terminal gave this error:
> 
> ...


Dang! It didn't totally come across my mind to try to run from terminal. 
Got the same error, and installed kodi-x11. Started working!


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2021)

*letsdebug.it/post/16-linux-for-mars-copters-moms-and-pops/


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2021)

At first I thought it's about a new distro that is more "noob friendly".
But happy to know that it's the usual debian based OS Zorin which just happens to be Windows-esque.
Nice read.


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2021)

Yeah, Zorin is based on Ubuntu but with a tweaked Gnome theme that resembles Windows 10 to ease Windows users into it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> *letsdebug.it/post/16-linux-for-mars-copters-moms-and-pops/


ngl, the read itself is not very noob friendly though . If it was trying to attract more users into linux, it would fail at that. A nice read anyway.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 12, 2021)

What does makes users switch to linux is videos like this imo:


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> ngl, the read itself is not very noob friendly though . If it was trying to attract more users into linux, it would fail at that. A nice read anyway.


That's just a blog where the guy is just reporting on his experience with migrating his mother to Zorin OS.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2021)

Yeah. Zorin is excellent. Feels like Mac when you give users an excellent GUI and point & click interface with access to all Apps


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 13, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> That's just a blog where the guy is just reporting on his experience with migrating his mother to Zorin OS.


Yup, I kinda know that, I did liked it from that perspective.  Though at the end of the article he says-:

"I hope that my story will inspire you to think about migrating to Linux"

And I don't think it would have inspired, at least me.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah. Zorin is excellent. *Feels like Mac *when you give users an excellent GUI and point & click interface with access to all Apps


*external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2F2.bp.blogspot.com%2F_eIRZl6Cv0yo%2FR1baI-jyveI%2FAAAAAAAAAss%2FADfq4MlOR1s%2Fs400%2Fhomer_doh.gif&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 15, 2021)

One common thing in most linux GUI is that they tend to move towards mac like interface instead of windows. Zorin is not completely like mac, would be better if they also optimise it that way.

i still prefer linux mint or ubuntu like setups because they dont have excessive use of animations, some of them makes it look filthy ( like that bounce animation when opening any app in some distros) or that animation in which the window turns wobbly when moving it. These destroy the distros feel and they become like an over animated unprofessional setup.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2021)

You can actually disable all the animations.

For a change you should also try a tiling window manager. I find that it's much quicker to use than regular window managers once you get used to it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> For a change you should also try a tiling window manager. I find that it's much quicker to use than regular window managers once you get used to it.


I heard they are hard to set up though, managers like i3. What do you say about the difficulty curve? I use POP OS's automatic tiling window manager already, but that is pretty far off from an actual tiling window manager.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2021)

Only if you want to tweak the default layouts or add new shortcuts, etc. That being said, i3 (and other TWMs) are the lightest desktop environments you could get. The only learning curve is learning the shortcuts to position or close windows. I personally refer to a cheatsheet for i3.

Look and feel for existing applications could be a bit of a hit or miss.

I'd say at least try it out once and see if you like it.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2021)

Kerala is really into FOSS.

4.5 million kids in Kerala (India) are learning thanks to KDE. - Tales of the KDE Network Kerala |             Animtim – Timothée Giet weblog



> *timotheegiet.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/gcompris_ml_IN-768x432.png
> Here is the complete list of KDE applications used in public schools of Kerala (some of them are well integrated in the curriculum):
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmemes/comments/nukqjg

Lol. I wonder why he deleted it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2021)

Blizzard has become a shill.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 8, 2021)

They were expecting 3% on Linux, but it turned out it got 34% which highly considerable share.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2021)

Apparently the post was being brigaded. However, I am surprised Blizzard does not already have accurate numbers on OS usage of their products.

They were accused of banning WoW players who were running Wine. Though recently I think they fixed that issue.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 8, 2021)

Well, yeah. Brigading makes sense since we know for a fact that so many Linux users aren't gaming oriented. Though, it doesn't change the fact that the tweet might have put pressure on blizzard to support linux, a thing which fans may have been clamoring for them to do. So, high in numbers or not, we certainly do know there _are _enthusiastic linux gamers out there. I feel like blizzard should have focused on supporting that niche community more.

Edit: Brigading or not, we know for a fact that 1360 people voted for linux.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 8, 2021)

btw here's another poll.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 10, 2021)

Successfully installed Ubuntu 20.04 alongside windows 10 for dual boot. 

Ubuntu feels way faster than windows 10 in day to day tasks ( browsing webpages, watching youtube ). Is it really fast or I am just feeling it?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 10, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Successfully installed Ubuntu 20.04 alongside windows 10 for dual boot.
> 
> Ubuntu feels way faster than windows 10 in day to day tasks ( browsing webpages, watching youtube ). Is it really fast or I am just feeling it?



it is indeed, because of the way linux works. Also, in linux u would not find some junk bloat eating resources in the background like in windows


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2021)

IMO Windows slows down on it's own after long term use. But never experienced the same on Linux. If you use wayland the UI runs even smoother.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> IMO Windows slows down on it's own after long term use. But never experienced the same on Linux. If you use wayland the UI runs even smoother.


I agree, and I am a big advocate for linux use but Linux atleast ubuntu based distros are just unstable based on my experience. More so than windows. I'm sure it's gotten a lot better but whenever I encounter a problem in ubuntu based distros, when I Google a solution, you will find out the problem existed since 10 years or worse, multiple bugs cause that said problem.

It's all because of more refined fine grained control, but for a "desktop" use, I'm willing to sacrifice some freedom for stability


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> ubuntu based distros are just unstable


On the contrary, Ubuntu based distros are actually more stable than some other distros such as Arch based distros, though distros like Manjaro offset it a lot. That being said, if you really value stability you should use Debian. It has rock solid stability, almost on par with Red Hat.

The downside with stability in Linux distros is that you will never get the latest updates on time since distro maintainers will only release new versions of packages after they have been thoroughly tested. So you will have to get used to having older versions of software for much later than after they were released. Though you can offset this by bypassing the package manager and installing the latest versions manually.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 10, 2021)

What is wayland?

I installed Ubuntu because it is easier for me to search for common problems and fix it.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2021)

Wayland is a new display protocol meant to be a replacement for X11. Gnome uses Wayland by default so I guess if you have the latest Ubuntu you would already be using it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 10, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Is it really fast or I am just feeling it?


 Welcome to the club my friend.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> On the contrary, Ubuntu based distros are actually more stable than some other distros such as Arch based distros, though distros like Manjaro offset it a lot. That being said, if you really value stability you should use Debian. It has rock solid stability, almost on par with Red Hat.
> 
> The downside with stability in Linux distros is that you will never get the latest updates on time since distro maintainers will only release new versions of packages after they have been thoroughly tested. So you will have to get used to having older versions of software for much later than after they were released. Though you can offset this by bypassing the package manager and installing the latest versions manually.


It is actually more than that. The lack of "official support" from hardware vendors mean that sometimes things just wont work the way it should out of the box.

For example, I have used my audio dac in mac, windows, android, linux but I faced an issue in Linux where it just played audio with some delay. I found out by installing some third party linux usb control software that the default behaviour of Linux regarding battery powered usb devices is power save mode. So, whenever  its not in use, it would just disable the device and when you play some audio, it would first "turn on" the device and then play. I got it working but this is exactly how linux is supposed to be. You have to fiddle around until you find a solution.

Remember, when I googled this issue, I found hundreds of solutions for this particular problem. The fact that there are many solutions means that there may be multiple causes of this issue, I just happened to chance upon the right one.

I can totally understand why people want to steer clear of linux, those that do not have the patience to tinker around.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 10, 2021)

I am not completely new to linux.

I once formatted whole drive while installing ubuntu ( 10 years back ). I lost a lot of important files.

I setup once dual boot for windows 7 and ubuntu in college but always had wifi issues, so had to remove it.

2 years back, I setup POP OS, but removed it because I was missing windows I guess?

Now I am trying to run ubuntu as daily driver and windows for only gaming. Hope I use it long enough.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> The lack of "official support" from hardware vendors mean that sometimes things just wont work the way it should out of the box.


Yeah, that's more of a chicken-and-egg problem. Hardware vendors don't write drivers for Linux because of low number of users and there are low number of users because of lack of hardware support. As such we somehow need to break this cycle. While official driver support might be lacking for very specialized hardware, unofficial support can be found for some. For example there are alternative drivers written by the community. The Linux kernel also comes packed with drivers supporting the most common hardware. For example, few years ago I was able to run my dad's old inkjet printer out of the box on Ubuntu without needing any official HP driver while on Windows you cannot do anything without it.



Nerevarine said:


> For example, I have used my audio dac in mac, windows, android, linux but I faced an issue in Linux where it just played audio with some delay. I found out by installing some third party linux usb control software that the default behaviour of Linux regarding battery powered usb devices is power save mode. So, whenever its not in use, it would just disable the device and when you play some audio, it would first "turn on" the device and then play. I got it working but this is exactly how linux is supposed to be. You have to fiddle around until you find a solution.


Could you elaborate which DAC and what utilities you used to diagnose this? I don't think this is the default behaviour of Linux and most likely some idiosyncrasy of the distro you were using. I doubt Linux would detect your DAC as a specialized device, it's likely just another soundcard for it. But yeah when using Linux you have to be prepared to tinker a bit for special cases.



khalil1210 said:


> Now I am trying to run ubuntu as daily driver and windows for only gaming. Hope I use it long enough.


I use Linux for gaming as well. I use Steam's Proton to run Windows games on Linux and Wine for games that are not on Steam. Not all games work (ones that use anti-cheat or some specific APIs), so for those I can boot into Windows, but so far I have had very little reason to boot into Windows, hell my anti-virus subscription expired and I never found out for many months. I check *protondb.com to see how compatible any game is with Proton before playing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2021)

My problem was described in this post. I was using manjaro, not ubuntu, need to make that correction.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/linux-discussion-thread.204729/post-2380521
It seems it was working out of the box on elementary. As you described, its *idiosyncrasy of the distro you were using*


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 10, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I use Linux for gaming as well


I installed steam, but the games I am playing right now are not visible on steam in linux. Will check wine or proton in future, but not now.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> games I am playing right now are not visible on steam in linux


First you need to enable Steam Play for all titles in settings. By default only curated Windows games will appear in Linux. 




With this option, all games in your account will be displayed. You should then head over to *protondb.com and search for the game you want to play and check how well it is supported: 


Platinum rated games run out of the box without any major changes required.
Gold rated games runs after some tweaks.
Silver rated games run but there might be some stability issues.
Bronze are not very stable.
Borked games do not run at all.

Needless to say games that require anti-cheat or some other specialized dependencies don't run on Linux yet. EAC were in talks with Valve to get it supported in Proton but then EAC got acquired by Epic.

You should prefer playing games available natively for Linux over using Proton if you can help it. But you also have the option of installing the Windows version of a Linux native game in Steam if you want to compare performance or if the native build runs worse than the Windows build. Most Valve games have native Linux versions.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 11, 2021)

Installed a non linux supported game ( Hades ) with protorn, game works fine. Didn't know it was just a check box to select and play a game. 

Thanks @Desmond David


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 11, 2021)

Good video


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 11, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I use Steam's Proton to run Windows games on Linux and Wine for games that are not on Steam.


Hey ever tried Lutris? Heard its awesome for auto-setting up games with wine with minimal headache


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Hey ever tried Lutris?


Yes. I use Lutris scripts to setup games. I am currently using Lutris with Battlefield 1 (Origin), Mod Organizer for Skyrim and Fallout 4 and Hearthstone.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 14, 2021)

Which distro do you guys recommend for stability?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Yes. I use Lutris scripts to setup games. I am currently using Lutris with Battlefield 1 (Origin), Mod Organizer for Skyrim and Fallout 4 and Hearthstone.



Can you tell how it works and why not play game on windows why use linux and advantages of using it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 14, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Can you tell how it works and why not play game on windows why use linux and advantages of using it?



suppose you work on linux and get tired and wanna play, but dont want to boot to windows or maybe you dont have a dual boot setup in the first place then this comes handy.

other reason is some people prefer to be on a open source platform, they can also be volunteers. So they prefer it. 

imo Windows has gained a monoply in many things and there needs to be some alternative otherwise they would keep pushing out junk like Windows10 which often gets bugs after updates. They have also not fixed some important things like UWP or start menu which is pretty unoptimised.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Which distro do you guys recommend for stability?


Depends on what you want to use it for. For desktop Linux Mint, Manjaro, etc. For server Debian or Red Hat.


pkkumarcool said:


> Can you tell how it works and why not play game on windows why use linux and advantages of using it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To help improve gaming on Linux. I not only play on Linux, I also report bugs or if some games that don't run and hopefully someone implements fixes to make it run. And I am not the only one. If you see Valve's Proton github: ValveSoftware/Proton there are many people who report issues regarding different games using Proton and everyone analyzes the root cause and even provide fixes which make the games run. Thanks to their efforts many games that were previously not running on Linux now run.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2021)

My personal distro of choice is PCLinuxOS. They don't have a direct way to install Proton. 

How do I go about this?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2021)

Steam will install Proton, not your OS. It's a Valve project.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2021)

Then how to get steam? There seem to be no binary for this distro.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2021)

I am not very familiar with PCLinuxOS so you might want to check out their community for more specific solutions.

I see that PCLinuxOS uses apt and Synaptic, so I think it should have steam. Since Steam is available in the repositories of all distros I think it's unlikely that it's excluded here.

Try `sudo apt-get install steam` and see if it works.

Note that you will need to have 32-bit graphics libraries and drivers for Steam to run.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2021)

Beginning to dislike Snap now - Linux Mint dumps Ubuntu Snap | ZDNet


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 15, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Then how to get steam? There seem to be no binary for this distro.



On there website it is mentioned it support apt-get, so use this
`sudo apt install steam-installer`

if it is not there, then you need to compile the tarball yourself. 

*repo.steampowered.com/steam/archive/precise/steam_latest.tar.gz
For guide, follow this 

*developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#Unpackaged


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I am not very familiar with PCLinuxOS so you might want to check out their community for more specific solutions.
> 
> I see that PCLinuxOS uses apt and Synaptic, so I think it should have steam. Since Steam is available in the repositories of all distros I think it's unlikely that it's excluded here.
> 
> ...


Steam was previously packaged and made available through standard repos. Looks like recently they decided not to do it or the volunteer who did it earlier stopped working on it. It is a small community.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 16, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> On there website it is mentioned it support apt-get, so use this
> `sudo apt install steam-installer`
> 
> if it is not there, then you need to compile the tarball yourself.
> ...


I will try this then.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Steam was previously packaged and made available through standard repos. Looks like recently they decided not to do it or the volunteer who did it earlier stopped working on it. It is a small community.


You could also try installing from Valve's official Steam repo - Steam for Linux - launcher

You can either download the deb file directly or set up the repo so that you can install using apt. It's better to do the latter.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Beginning to dislike Snap now - Linux Mint dumps Ubuntu Snap | ZDNet



Even in the beginning, Mint came with snap disabled as it fiddled with other packages, so its better they dump it.

What do you think about flatpak? it seems nice but not all apps have been adapted to it.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2021)

Flatpak and Appimage are better perhaps because of no involvement of a large corporation like Canonical.

TBH if Snap stops messing with apt packages and canonical stops forcing it as a dependency it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 16, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You could also try installing from Valve's official Steam repo - Steam for Linux - launcher
> 
> You can either download the deb file directly or set up the repo so that you can install using apt. It's better to do the latter.


I will try the second method.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2021)

Steam coming to ChromeOS 

*boilingsteam.com/steam-on-chromeos-not-a-rumor-anymore/


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 20, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Steam coming to ChromeOS
> 
> *boilingsteam.com/steam-on-chromeos-not-a-rumor-anymore/



Good for purchasing games, as chromeos based pcs usually have extremely limited specs, so gaming ain't easy on them.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2021)

I think simple games can still run. Perhaps Google is planning on integrating Steam library in Stadia.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2021)

Thinking of shifting to elementary from Manjaro. The next version of elementary will feature full Flatpak integration, that is most of the available apps in their app center will be flatpak packages.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2021)

I like Elementary. Installed it few months back. But I am not able to login to its account even with correct password.
Perhaps, I will have to reinstall/repair it. Might be some issue with its kernel


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2021)

What issue are you facing? Have you tried logging in using a separate tty (Alt+<Function key>)?

I just downloaded the Elementary 6 beta ISO to try in a VM to see what it's like. The whole experience feels a bit weird but I think this is what Mac users are used to. Every default application installed is some form of custom application built by the Elementary guys. It gives the whole OS a very integrated feel a la Mac or Windows. But none of the most common applications you expect with other distros (Firefox, VLC, etc) are not included.

When I try to install Firefox from the AppCenter I get a warning that it's not curated by the Elementary team, like WTF. It does allow to install though.

Might play around a bit and see how I like it. Will install if I think it's good enough to be used as a daily driver.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 30, 2021)

I switched to fedora, just because the new Gnome supports multi swipe gestures on laptop and the kernal has drivers for my PC. Although some bugs are there, like it does not boot when charger adapter is removed, and rather halts to a black screen.

The look and feel is nice and of a typical linux distro. it is really productive like Mint and stable as well. 

i switched to it from mint, after using mint for about 9 months.


----------



## sinhead (Jul 6, 2021)

Please recommend a  usb wifi reciever compatible with Linux - Debian.
With antenna will be fine. I need it for a desktop.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2021)

That is going to be hard to suggest since most of the major manufacturers of wifi dongles don't provide linux support. I had learned this the hard way when I bought a TP-link wifi dongle.

Looking through Amazon I can see a number of dongles listed to have linux support: Amazon.in : linux compatible wifi adapter

Might want to try these out and see.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 6, 2021)

sinhead said:


> Please recommend a  usb wifi reciever compatible with Linux - Debian.
> With antenna will be fine. I need it for a desktop.



I required a adapter for linux, I got this Generic one 

*www.amazon.in/HARDCORE-Wireless-Re...&refinements=p_15:Terabyte&s=computers&sr=1-3
This one is Ok for its price, it may get hot, but atleast it works fine on linux. I checked it on Mint and still use it as many times the drivers of my inbuilt wifi card dont work. It is a known bug since 2015 with intel wifi cards but is not fixed till now. 

IMO, The best ones are from Alfa with Ralink chipset. They may go from 8k to 20k since they are imported. They offer best compatibility. 

But you can also get this TP link one as @Desmond David Suggested above. The same is also listed at a couple of websites too. 

*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IFXQ...FXQFU&linkId=165bb901a0118279f383b80ee2702776


*linuxhint.com/linux_compatible_wireless_network_adapters/*www.fosslinux.com/46681/linux-compatible-wireless-network-adapters.htm


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## sinhead (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks guys!  I have shortlisted these 3 ;
1. Hardcore mini wi-fi  - If it is working on mint, it should work on Debian? or there can be some compatibility issue?

2. TP link - TL-WN725N - n 150 - supports linux as per website, *latest reviews * on amazon show debian compatible.

3. TP link -TL-WN722N  - n150 - hi-gain - supports linux as per website. debian compatible but,all these reviews are old, dating 2017. 
Drivers for both on website are from 2018. kernel 4.4.3.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 22, 2021)

*www.arcolinux.info/
I liked this idea. This distro is like a book and teaches arch Linux. It has levels and as levels increase, the person becomes more confident with arch.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2021)

Linus Tech Tips - How to install Linux instead of Windows 11


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2021)

Can I change the GRUB menu entries ? I want to make Windows on top instead of bottom


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Can I change the GRUB menu entries ? I want to make Windows on top instead of bottom


I think yes you can. You can also change the default OS to be logged in.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Can I change the GRUB menu entries ? I want to make Windows on top instead of bottom


Refer this article: How to Change GRUB Boot Order in Linux Within a Minute - OLinux


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2021)

*looking-glass.io/
An application that allows running Windows 10 in a window in Linux with almost native performance.



> *Looking Glass* is an open source application that allows the use of a KVM (Kernel-based Virtual Machine) configured for VGA PCI Pass-through without an attached physical monitor, keyboard or mouse. This is the final step required to move away from dual booting with other operating systems for legacy programs that require high performance graphics.



Apparently, you don't have to mess with the GPU passthrough configuration to get native Windows performance when running as a VM in Linux without a second monitor. 

Reddit discussion about this: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/orx3kb


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2021)

sinhead said:


> If it is working on mint, it should work on Debian?



Not necessarily. Debian doesn't include many proprietary firmware blobs which most other distros do. It might run fine on mint and ubuntu and still fail to run on debian without a lot of extra work.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2021)

BTW, any of you guys are using pipewire? The alternative of pulseaudio.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2021)

Generally, I stick to whatever ships with default in my distro. So, I'm still on pulseaudio, but I'm excited for pipewire.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 1, 2021)

I had installed linux on an external drive, and it made it usable like a To-Go device. Now I no longer need to use it on 2 Machines, so I am ready to move it to my main machine. 

I dont want to reinstall it, as it takes lot of time to update and then install all the required apps, I need to clone it.

I need to save it in my internal Partition and it should  be bootable as if it is dualbooted. 

I also want it to create boot partition and setup GRUB.

Now one thing which i referred was using DejaDup backup, (I have used it before many times for backing up linux, so I can trust it. ) And then after installing linux again, I will restore it from there. Deja Dup Backs up whole Home folder so it is a reliable one for atleast saving data. But it would again be a bit time taking. 

So any other app suggestion which can do the work?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2021)

I think it would be easier to just make a clean install. If you want to migrate your configurations and preferences, you can just backup your home directory and move it back after installing the OS (I personally have a separate home partition that I can keep between distros).

As for your actual issue, you should look up creating a disk image using dd and then moving that image to another machine and restoring it back using dd.

Refer this article on how to create a disk image and restoring from it: *www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-dd-create-make-disk-image-commands/

I'd suggest testing this out before actually doing it.

Edit: In the article, the example used is for the entire hard drive. For indivitual partition you will have to give something like this `dd if=/dev/sda2` instead of `dd if=/dev/sda`, where 2 is the partition number. You can identify the partition number by running `fdisk -l`.

Then when restoring, create a partition before restoring the image and then restore into it.

Let us know if there are any questions.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 1, 2021)

I would also do the cloning part with dd. But make sure you really understand what you are doing. There's a reason its nicknamed as "Disk Destroyer".

You could reinstall it and copy over the home partition, but if I were you, I'd just copy over everything (rsync, dd, whatever). Then I'd fix the fstab and grub related things by hand.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks @Desmond and @aaruni  for the help, 

i am going ahead by copying only the home directory , i already have it on seperate partition. I will be making a clean install and then restore stuff. perhaps a cleaner system would be better…


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2021)

*www.pcworld.com/article/3627335/why-does-the-steam-deck-run-linux-blame-windows.html


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2021)

KDE has been making some imaginary ads for various KDE tools as part of the upcoming release of new version of KDE Gear.











They are releasing one ad everyday for each tool. Ad for Elisa to release tomorrow.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/p5phju


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2021)

Have you guys tried out elementary OS? EndeavourOS I switched to it yesterday, and am enjoying the experience quite a lot. It runs faster than manjaro for me. The major plus I found out was the forum of endevourOS is nothing short of Manjaro's. In addition the arch wiki is quite a lot useful on endevourOS, since it feels a lot closer to arch. Since its also geared towards advanced users(though I found it _easier _to work with) and is arch based @Desmond perhaps you might like it.

Note: I am using gnome with it. That's the primary reason I switched to endevour, as I wanted the vanilla gnome experience, and manjaro wasn't up to the task.
Edit:


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Linus Tech Tips - How to install Linux instead of Windows 11


Love this lol:


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Have you guys tried out elementary OS? EndeavourOS I switched to it yesterday, and am enjoying the experience quite a lot. It runs faster than manjaro for me. The major plus I found out was the forum of endevourOS is nothing short of Manjaro's. In addition the arch wiki is quite a lot useful on endevourOS, since it feels a lot closer to arch. Since its also geared towards advanced users(though I found it _easier _to work with) and is arch based @Desmond perhaps you might like it.
> 
> Note: I am using gnome with it. That's the primary reason I switched to endevour, as I wanted the vanilla gnome experience, and manjaro wasn't up to the task.
> Edit:


Endeavour used to be Antergos. Or rather the community maintained version of Antergos after it shut down.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 5, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Love this lol:
> View attachment 20876


i'm on fedora now,i heard zorin 16  is great  model like  windows for generic people.I think what  we lack is a polished grouped alternative for adobe products.i,ve used darktable  .it was a bit confusing for a noob to switch from lightroom to darktable.Lightroom like all other adobe products have too many tutorials on web,Then there is a bit more simplicity on it.Most people are workin for new flavours which isnt bad .But to completely replace  windows we need to integrate  and polish and simplify  the ui of the adobe alternatives.I havent tried krita or photogimp yet(i am curious about art but i havent learned art).If the whole alternatives which linux has gets a bit more support  and be able to attract digital artists Linux would take the lead.opensource can do wonders for polishing and creating oses then all the products is possible,also it will work out on giving out new updates.Linux already has a big probability to get a wide range library of games due to steam deck.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Endeavour used to be Antergos. Or rather the community maintained version of Antergos after it shut down.


Yeah........ They detail that here: About us


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> i'm on fedora now,i heard zorin 16  is great  model like  windows for generic people.I think what  we lack is a polished grouped alternative for adobe products.i,ve used darktable  .it was a bit confusing for a noob to switch from lightroom to darktable.Lightroom like all other adobe products have too many tutorials on web,Then there is a bit more simplicity on it.Most people are workin for new flavours which isnt bad .But to completely replace  windows we need to integrate  and polish and simplify  the ui of the adobe alternatives.I havent tried krita or photogimp yet(i am curious about art but i havent learned art).If the whole alternatives which linux has gets a bit more support  and be able to attract digital artists Linux would take the lead.opensource can do wonders for polishing and creating oses then all the products is possible,also it will work out on giving out new updates.Linux already has a big probability to get a wide range library of games due to steam deck.


Krita is a quite polished app, people even use it on windows. I did try it out (even though I can't draw XD), and the interface is quite appealing. There's a alternative to illustrator called inkscape. Earlier, it wasn't any good for me, though their newest update (1.1 IIRC) made me switch to it, as the interface is _really _polished now, and its just faster to boot up than illustrator. For video editing there's Da Vinci resolve (which annoyingly doesn't allow you to export videos in some formats in the free version, but _only _on linux) and Kdenlive. The problem though, lies with photoshop..... It really _is _that good, and no nice alternatives to exist IMO. GIMP feels clunky and a cumber to use. I even forced myself to use it for 2-3 months, though I just gave up later. Photoshop is just so intuitive and polished, nothing can compare.

PS. Fingers crossed for the steam deck


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 5, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Krita is a quite polished app, people even use it on windows. I did try it out (even though I can't draw XD), and the interface is quite appealing. There's a alternative to illustrator called inkscape. Earlier, it wasn't any good for me, though their newest update (1.1 IIRC) made me switch to it, as the interface is _really _polished now, and its just faster to boot up than illustrator. For video editing there's Da Vinci resolve (which annoyingly doesn't allow you to export videos in some formats in the free version, but _only _on linux) and Kdenlive. The problem though, lies with photoshop..... It really _is _that good, and no nice alternatives to exist IMO. GIMP feels clunky and a cumber to use. I even forced myself to use it for 2-3 months, though I just gave up later. Photoshop is just so intuitive and polished, nothing can compare.


yeah i hope atleast one of the groups who are making new distros would turn around for polishing  gimp.which will give linux a bit more weight.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> i'm on fedora now,i heard zorin 16  is great  model like  windows for generic people.I think what  we lack is a polished grouped alternative for adobe products.i,ve used darktable  .it was a bit confusing for a noob to switch from lightroom to darktable.Lightroom like all other adobe products have too many tutorials on web,Then there is a bit more simplicity on it.Most people are workin for new flavours which isnt bad .But to completely replace  windows we need to integrate  and polish and simplify  the ui of the adobe alternatives.I havent tried krita or photogimp yet(i am curious about art but i havent learned art).If the whole alternatives which linux has gets a bit more support  and be able to attract digital artists Linux would take the lead.opensource can do wonders for polishing and creating oses then all the products is possible,also it will work out on giving out new updates.Linux already has a big probability to get a wide range library of games due to steam deck.


Zorin is good from what I've hard, but never tried because Zorin is a paid distro. It think it costs like $40 but you get full support from the developers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Zorin is good from what I've hard, but never tried because Zorin is a paid distro. It think it costs like $40 but you get full support from the developers.


It has 2 free versions also, core (for modern systems) and lite (for older systems).


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh, ok. I had not realized that. Last time I went to their site i only saw the paid version.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Zorin is good from what I've hard, but never tried because Zorin is a paid distro. It think it costs like $40 but you get full support from the developers.






These are the benefits that come with the paid version. Only the last point(Support the devs) is worthwhile imo. The additional layouts would be a nice convenience thing ig, though I also guess you would be able to achieve the same things with gnome extensions. The additional software is just bloat in my eyes




Desmond said:


> Oh, ok. I had not realized that. Last time I went to their site i only saw the paid version.


Yeah, I didn't the first time too, admittedly before the free version was quite hidden. It is more visible now. Though, most devs put the free version at top and paid one below, zorin did the reverse. Download - Zorin OS


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 14, 2021)

What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2021)

Well, the Linux community does have some elitists, but from what this guy is saying, everybody in the Linux community is toxic. Like, how can you say that anybody who says "Just use Linux instead" is a toxic individual? Perhaps that person is just giving genuine advise. I think this guy is just overreacting.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 14, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> What are your thoughts about this?



This guy is just like his channel name, duplicate. Trying to make a video so as to attract more Linux fans. There are many use cases where only Linux can be used, it doesn't make it toxic. 

Guesswhat? I will start a channel named Rumbitus Tek T1T5 and my first video wud be on the topic... "Why I hate <insert anything that Target audience likes for good reason> ?"  And boom channel blow up time.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 15, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> This guy is just like his channel name, duplicate. Trying to make a video so as to attract more Linux


Well, he was primarily a windows user, and still makes windows based videos. His main channel is *www.youtube.com/c/ChrisTitusTech. That channel (titus tech talk) was pretty well hidden, so I don't think he is making this video for clickbait. Now, I ain't saying that his view on the matter is not skewed (as I found most of the linux community to be quite friendly)


RumbaMon19 said:


> There are many use cases where only Linux can be used, it doesn't make it toxic.


He says he has problems with those who think only linux should be used, for anything and everything.


Desmond said:


> Well, the Linux community does have some elitists, but from what this guy is saying, everybody in the Linux community is toxic.  Perhaps that person is just giving genuine advise. I think this guy is just overreacting.


Agreed. I think he got frustrated by the fact that he was constantly called out for not using linux.


Desmond said:


> Like, how can you say that anybody who says "Just use Linux instead" is a toxic individual?


Well, I saw this sentiment being reflected in Linus tech tips too. I quote


> At the end of the day, my personal advice is to use the tools that fit you the best whether that's Windows, MacOS, Linux, or even something else entirely. And if these compatibility issues are showstoppers for you, I'm not gonna no wag my finger at you, expect you to find an alternative. What I am gonna do though, is ask you to give it(linux) a try.


I can totally get why they are saying that. (They don't wanna scare away their windows audience for one XD) Linux isn't for everyone, just that _it_ is the OS that is for 85% percent of the population, not windows.

Edit:


RumbaMon19 said:


> Guesswhat? I will start a channel named Rumbitus Tek T1T5 and my first video wud be on the topic... "Why I hate <insert anything that Target audience likes for good reason> ?" And boom channel blow up time.


Are you actually gonna do this for scientific purposes?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 15, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Are you actually gonna do this for scientific purposes?



Maybe.... Will think about it...


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 15, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> What are your thoughts about this?


he had no content idea for the day.so a a contradictory term he doesnt use eveyday comes up  ppl are again attracted to content


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2021)

To echo what Æsoteric Positron said I didn't even know he had this channel. And I am a long time subscriber to his main channel.
I kind of agree for the most part to what Chris said. Only die hard linux fan boys should get offended from his videos. 

There are a lot of reasons to hate windows, but to give credit where it's due, Microsoft is also making steps towards integrating linux commands on windows, and with it's feature to install softwares using command line, it's becoming harder and harder to hate it. He's like me, who uses windows in his main profession so I am kinda seeing where he's going with it.

I know, I didn't know I would live to see a day to say what I said above, but it's the world we live in.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 15, 2021)

Ignore elitists anyway ,but  using something thats irregular creates attention,seen this type of things done by many channels
.windows has its role becuase adobe suite exists mainly(I dont have that depth of knowledge,this is my speculation)Those apps are refined to simplicity and perfection.Then there is ms office. But way before everyone was talked into using windows by  local shops(pre installs them).so using something different is inconvenient for many.Games support also.because they wanted everything to go proprietary.only that way they can ensure the cash flow and turn it into a big business.Basically its all about makin money outta everything. 

so most are used to windows. that gain will reflect upon its software catalogue(if i missed something please do correct)


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2021)

Guys kinda offtopic but if you want a very good 1:1 replica of photoshop working on Linux (Or any other OS), just go to photopea.com.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2021)

There is also GIMP but the learning curve is a somewhat different from Photoshop.

Edward Snowden once tweeted this about GIMP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416778909358731266


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 15, 2021)

Desmond said:


> There is also GIMP but the learning curve is a somewhat different from Photoshop.
> 
> Edward Snowden once tweeted this about GIMP:
> 
> ...


they do need quite a  bit of boost/uplifting


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> they do need quite a  bit of boost/uplifting


Someone from the GIMP team replied this to the tweet:

“We worked with a UX architect between 2005 and 2012. Good things came out of it. We make small UX improvements in almost every update now that point releases (e.g. 2.10.24) are allowed to have new stuff. But we don’t have a regular UX contributor or devs for a huge overhaul”


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 15, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Someone from the GIMP team replied this to the tweet:
> 
> “We worked with a UX architect between 2005 and 2012. Good things came out of it. We make small UX improvements in almost every update now that point releases (e.g. 2.10.24) are allowed to have new stuff. But we don’t have a regular UX contributor or devs for a huge overhaul”


They've alrdy  started a small crowdfunding setup.I hope they are able to  reach more people through people like Linus or other influencers and collect enough for a big polish .here is the crowdfnding one


> this is the other way ppl can help


especially more digital artists should be aware of free and opensource software and atleast try it so that they can get info of what changes to add


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 30, 2021)

Material Shell - A new desktop experience

Anyone tried this out yet? Provides most of the benefits of using a tiling WM without any drawbacks. It runs over gnome though, so the RAM usage would still be pretty high. As for the efficiency benefits, its all still there, at least for me. The animations are on-par, and I think I am gonna switch to this instead of stock gnome. I tried both i3 (pretty unintuitive and takes time to configure)  and PopOS WM shell (didn't feel like a real MW to be honest,  was damn clunky.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2021)

I haven't tried it but I am not sure I'm inclined to either.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 1, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I haven't tried it but I am not sure I'm inclined to either.


ngl I wasn't sure either when I first looked at it, though since it was just a gnome extension and I already had Gnome, I just flipped the switch on for the extension. Now I am a fan.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2021)

I used to use i3-gaps but I kind of got fed up with configuring it. Might come back to it later someday.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 2, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I used to use i3-gaps but I kind of got fed up with configuring it. Might come back to it later someday.


I fed up of i3 too, was too much of a headache(esp the configuration). I didn't configure anything within this one.


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2021)

System disk usage hits 100% in Windows 10.
Googles and tried few fix, but nothing works. I would like to try in live Ubuntu and see if it hits 100% there. So I would like to know if there is any tool or command I can use to find if the disk utilization hits 100% even when idle in live Ubuntu. 
I googled, the result I am getting is disk usage (occupied/free space in disk) but not utilization. If there is any, let me know guys.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2021)

nac said:


> System disk usage hits 100% in Windows 10.
> Googles and tried few fix, but nothing works. I would like to try in live Ubuntu and see if it hits 100% there. So I would like to know if there is any tool or command I can use to find if the disk utilization hits 100% even when idle in live Ubuntu.
> I googled, the result I am getting is disk usage (occupied/free space in disk) but not utilization. If there is any, let me know guys.


Theres gtop but I don't remember if it shows disk utilisation. You could install it and check.

In my experience disk usage doesn't go very high in Linux unless you are running something that drives it up. The culprit is usually the Baloo file indexer in other cases. Just terminating the Baloo process resolves this


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 22, 2021)

will any of these work?  i think iotop one maybe what u're lookin for .i will look up for a graphical one and post if i find it.look into this also


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> will any of these work?  i think iotop one maybe what u're lookin for .i will look up for a graphical one and post if i find it.look into this also





Desmond said:


> Theres gtop but I don't remember if it shows disk utilisation. You could install it and check.
> 
> In my experience disk usage doesn't go very high in Linux unless you are running something that drives it up. The culprit is usually the Baloo file indexer in other cases. Just terminating the Baloo process resolves this


Thank you guys.
But I have this doubt. If I am running a live Ubuntu, HDD is gonna be idle. Would it still hit 100%? Anyway I am gonna try that.
And I don't know if I can install those tools in live Ubuntu. But I am gonna give it a try and let you guys know.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 23, 2021)

nac said:


> Thank you guys.
> But I have this doubt. If I am running a live Ubuntu, HDD is gonna be idle. Would it still hit 100%? Anyway I am gonna try that.
> And I don't know if I can install those tools in live Ubuntu. But I am gonna give it a try and let you guys know.



linux has a habit, it never mounts the hdd if it is not booting from it. It only mounts the boot disk which can be usb or disk, so it will not even show that disk in the taskmanager.


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2021)

I was trying one fix after another, at one point while running one of the fix I checked task manager and the disk usage dropped and stayed normal. Don't know if it's one of the fix I tried or it cleared on it's own. Anyway I let the fix I was running to complete. After few hours of observation it didn't go back and stuck @ 100%. Issue is fixed as of now even before trying Ubuntu live. In the last two days, I spent over 9hrs troubleshooting this issue. I want to know if I can try the troubleshooting (if I ever need again in the future) I asked in live Ubuntu, so I am going to try and see if I can install those apps in live version and see disk utilization %. Thanks everyone.


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2021)

Tried live Ubuntu. Couldn't get to install any of those tools. Keep getting "Unabe to locate the file" or package or something along that line.
Thought internet could be the issue, but it was working fine when I checked. Only wired connection worked, not wireless - don't know why?
Googled to find if it's possible to install an app in live Ubuntu and learned that it's possible with (USB flash drive)  But I tried with live DVD


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 24, 2021)

nac said:


> Tried live Ubuntu. Couldn't get to install any of those tools. Keep getting "Unabe to locate the file" or package or something along that line.
> Thought internet could be the issue, but it was working fine when I checked. Only wired connection worked, not wireless - don't know why?
> Googled to find if it's possible to install an app in live Ubuntu and learned that it's possible with (USB flash drive)  But I tried with live DVD


i had the same issue with wndows 10 on my pc  ,disk usage gets hyped up to 100 percent for unknown reasons(some of the few reasons why i completely removed windows after trying out a few distros and choosing according to how much time i can put into it), if u are intending to switch to another os  ,just make partitons and install linux as second os ,then install  iotop  and run it


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 24, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> i had the same issue with wndows 10 on my pc  ,disk usage gets hyped up to 100 percent for unknown reasons(some of the few reasons why i completely removed it after trying out a few distros), if u are intending to switch to another os  ,just make partitons and install linux as second os ,then install  iotop  and run it


maybe get a ssd


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 24, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> maybe get a ssd


i would've needed to but  hdd is working fine on linux , what i meant is i removed "windows 10"  if u thought that i removed hdd because of disk usage ,  i think what i type conveys something else , i'll correct it


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jan 4, 2022)

*files.fosswire.com/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2022)

any idea when will the Gnome 40 will be released as machine install ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2022)

For which distro?


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 5, 2022)

for fedora it is available , i've switched to fedora with gnome 41.2


Zangetsu said:


> any idea when will the Gnome 40 will be released as machine install ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2022)

^^But that is Demo installation right ? Which you have to install into another Linux OS


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 5, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^But that is Demo installation right ? Which you have to install into another Linux OS


wdym?Fedora usually packs with latest gnome , tbf i  dont really understand  what u meant by demo install.maybe its different versions among different distros, like software thats of previous versions in linux mint  to give out stable performance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2022)

*os.gnome.org/





in Tutorial also its installed using PPA in Ubuntu.


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 6, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *os.gnome.org/
> View attachment 21228
> 
> in Tutorial also its installed using PPA in Ubuntu.


thats "gnome os"(its a distro own its own): , if u want latest available gnome de version stock, download  fedora  and live boot


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2022)

So, its the same Gnome 40 integrated in Fedora ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 6, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> So, its the same Gnome 40 integrated in Fedora ?


I think since last year for Gnome 40 in Fedora 34


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 6, 2022)

thetechfreak said:


> I think since last year for Gnome 40 in Fedora 34


yea , and now its on 41.2 and fedora comes with stock/pure gnome without  much tweaks
if u are into that


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2022)

I wanted to try the Stand alone Gnome OS


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2022)

Found interesting tutorial here:


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2022)

Very good intro to this rabbit hole. You yourself were trying to get something similar setup recently right ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Very good intro to this rabbit hole. You yourself were trying to get something similar setup recently right ?


Yes but I want a small sized NAS/media server with at least 2 3.5" drive bays. I can't find a reasonably priced one though.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2022)

For smaller use cases, you can even use a Raspberry Pi as a server.

In other news, I switched from Manjaro to Endeavour OS but still on KDE. So it feels like I never even switched.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2022)

Desmond said:


> For smaller use cases, you can even use a Raspberry Pi as a server.


If it had SATA ports, I would've.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 18, 2022)

Desmond said:


> For smaller use cases, you can even use a Raspberry Pi as a server.
> 
> In other news, I switched from Manjaro to Endeavour OS but still on KDE. So it feels like I never even switched.


How are you migrating between distros? Do you install all the programs and personal projects related setup again everytime?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 18, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If it had SATA ports, I would've.


Checkout Compute module 4 and its accessories.











Although importing the breakouts board maybe a headache, if you know so eone who can bring them, then It is worth it.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> How are you migrating between distros? Do you install all the programs and personal projects related setup again everytime?


I have my `home` directory on a separate partition. So I don't have to backup my data. But I have to reinstall all of my programs.

I just need to backup my /etc/fstab file since I have a lot of partitions across all my HDDs and after installing I just copy it back and all my partitions remount on the next reboot (or if I run `mount -a`). I do have to create all the mount directories as well though.



SaiyanGoku said:


> If it had SATA ports, I would've.


I think SATA shields are available for it, but not sure how much they cost.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Although importing the breakouts board maybe a headache, if you know someone who can bring them, then It is worth it.


I'd rather get a mini PC instead of importing anything right now because of customs.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 18, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If it had SATA ports, I would've.


Is USB 3 won't do the job??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Is USB 3 won't do the job??


No man, I want to use 3.5" sata drives.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Is USB 3 won't do the job??


There are a lot of benefits to using SATA. Even USB -> SATA bridges arent the same as native SATA.
AFAIK, There is only one SATA Hat for pi4 that provides native SATA. You get all the SMART hardware readings, low cpu utilization, and power management features, if you use native. HDDs can spin down when idle and spin up when required. its a very critical thing in NAS systems that require 24x7 operation.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2022)

Can we do a RAID configuration in such home setup ? Because, if we are making it 24x7 server for streaming movies etc. then RAID setup is important as all our collection will be in this server which will grow bigger with time.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 18, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Can we do a RAID configuration in such home setup ? Because, if we are making it 24x7 server for streaming movies etc. then RAID setup is important as all our collection will be in this server which will grow bigger with time.


yes with rpi can be done


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2022)

@SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 24, 2022)

isnt it better to just run a lightweight linux rather than spy os? is chrome os giving something extra?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 24, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> isnt it better to just run a lightweight linux rather than spy os? is chrome os giving something extra?


Better support for Android apps.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 25, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Better support for Android apps.


Currently it does not support Android Apps.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2022)

There is also Waydroid for that.


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 25, 2022)

which works on every other linux distro? then chrome os flex is just a hype to get more consumers IMO


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2022)

A KDE Plasma wallpaper I made in Blender sometime back. It recently reached 300+ downloads: KDE Plasma glassy wallpaper

Get uncompressed PNG of this from the link above.

If you are using Plasma on any distro, you can also get this by clicking on "Get more wallpapers" in the wallpaper selection dialog box by searching "kde plasma glassy" and directly download from there.

JPG preview below, I'd suggest not using this.

*images.pling.com/img/00/00/64/69/14/1727768/plasma-glass-4-1080p.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jun 19, 2022)

Other wallpapers I made : 

Arch linux - Arch linux wallpaper simple 3d

*images.pling.com/img/00/00/64/69/14/1727791/arch-linux-wallpaper-1080p.jpg

Gentoo: Gentoo glass wallpaper
*images.pling.com/img/00/00/64/69/14/1788876/gentoo-wallpaper-preview.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2022)

Desmond said:


> *Other wallpapers I made :*


Wow! How are you creating wallpapers? What programs are you using?
Edit: You are using Blender, I didn't read your previous post. Sorry.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2022)

Desmond said:


> A KDE Plasma wallpaper I made in Blender sometime back. It recently reached 300+ downloads: KDE Plasma glassy wallpaper
> 
> Get uncompressed PNG of this from the link above.
> 
> ...



stupendous


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice renders. Watching Corridor Crew makes me want to learn to use Blender myself.
So @Desmond  are you learning Blender as a hobby or into career?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2022)

Vyom said:


> Nice renders. Watching Corridor Crew makes me want to learn to use Blender myself.
> So @Desmond  are you learning Blender as a hobby or into career?


As a hobby lol.

I already have a full-time job. I only use Blender in my spare time.

It's not very hard to learn but it's kind of vast.

Even Captain Disillusion uses Blender. All the effects on his videos are made in Blender. He even gave a talk on Blendercon in 2018:


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2022)

Here's the .blend files if you guys want to render or remix the wallpaper yourselves:

KDE Plasma: KDE Plasma wallpaper – Google Drive

Arch Linux: Blend files – Google Drive

Gentoo: Gentoo-linux-wallpaper-1 – Google Drive

Everything is released under CC BY-SA 4.0 license.

I am currently working on an Ubuntu wallpaper but because I am lazy I don't know when it will be done. Here's a WIP:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2022)

I once learned Blender to create Animated 3D intro text effects. Once mastered you can create Pixar level animation in Blender. In fact many Studios use Blender for it


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2022)

Yeah. Though I'm not very good at modeling and animating. I mostly only make static scenes using simple geometry.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


>


Wow. Something like this would take several months to make. And god knows how long to render.

There's also this which was made by the Blender foundation:


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2022)

Well, if you haven't watched before you are in for surprise with this one: 



All made in blender by just one man.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 27, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> then chrome os flex is just a hype to get more consumers IMO





K_akash_i said:


> isnt it better to just run a lightweight linux rather than spy os?


No, at least I haven't experienced this at all. I used chrome flex on my PC, and lemme say, the experience isn't remotely like running linux. The integration it has with your phone, and the slick and accessible UI it provides to its users? Not available anywhere. Granted it isn't for a power user, but I don't think its the target market anyway. It's gonna have a market of people who don't care what software their PC runs, just want a bigger screen and kb/m support to enjoy content without having to worry about wonky UIs and nightmare updates. Maybe Google will kill it(the flex OS, the chromebooks ain't going anywhere), I could see people preferring this over any OS currently in market, at least those who use windows just cause they have to. And, even if its just linux with spyware, like google says, "Those kids who are gonna grow up with chromebooks... they would want a machine they are already familiar with.", and they are sure as heck able to give themselves one even if google ain't able to give them the pixelbook they demand.

Its just chromeOS flex has no use for us guys, who are in a thread about linux in a forum.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2022)

Anyone have any idea for messing around with boot screens?
I wanted to change my Manjaro boot screen, but heard Grub Customizer can give issue on Manjaro (which is Arch based)?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2022)

What do you need to change? The whole layout or just the background image?

For the background image, you simply need to put a PNG in the /boot or /boot/efi directory (don't remember which, will have to check) and when you update GRUB, it will detect the image and set it for your boot screen. I have tried this and I know this works.

Changing the layout is a bit more nuanced and I have never attempted it. Will have to do some R&D into this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2022)

Anybody used FreeBSD ?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD
Heard that its the OS for PS5


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Heard that its the OS for PS5


It's the OS of the PS5 in the same way that it's the OS of Mac. Both are based on BSD but not the same.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 20, 2022)

*asahilinux.org/2022/12/gpu-drivers-now-in-asahi-linux/
3d graphics now on Apple M1 silicon on Asahi Linux:

*asahilinux.org/img/blog/2022/12/quake3.png


----------

